# Joe Biden Is Over, So What Are the Democrats Going to Do About It?



## Mothra1988 (May 11, 2022)

Yeah, I know this has been obvious for almost ever, but I think this week alone has proven to me there's no fucking way in hell this man can run for president again.  He can no longer speak in public coherently, and today's headlines regarding him is trying to blame a baby formula shortage on Trump and "MAGA" is beyond the bottom of the barrel.  This administration is damaged goods.  They couldn't even take something like the SCOTUS abortion decision being leaked and weaponize it because people can't afford gas or can't find essentials, like fucking baby formula, on the shelf for affordable prices.  The public is just too pissed off at this administration to care about wedge issues.

It has been my pet theory for quite some time, that I'm assuming right now will come to pass, that Biden will be shoved under the bus after the midterm election.  They can't do it until then of course because the DNC brain trust probably assumes it would damn their midterm results even further.

However, after the midterms, I see some big changes coming.  After this term, Biden will be electoral cancer, so I don't see how they would manage to push his barely living corpse into the front of the ticket again.  Big problem though is Kamala Harris has proven herself to be a complete light weight who has no idea what she's doing and she's almost as unpopular with the general public as Biden. 

So exactly who are they going to go to as a third string?  Will it be Hillary again with Bernie being token controlled opposition?  At this point, I don't know what else they could do.  There's no rising stars with the Democrats anymore that could actually headline a fucking presidential ballot.  At least as far as I can tell.

*ib4 the token midwit blackpiller "but Biden can still win because election fraud*  Rub your two brain cells together and come up with a better argument, because there isn't enough election fraud in the world to save this administration.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 11, 2022)

"What will they do?" If past actions are a predictor of future choices, they will double down and REEEEEE louder that it's all Trump's fault and the fault of those dirty Christianist Putin-lovers.

How will that work out for them? Well...that's the exciting part. Gotta tune in later this year and we will find out.


----------



## byuu (May 11, 2022)

> Yeah, I know this has been obvious for almost ever, but I think this week alone has proven to me there's no fucking way in hell this man can run for president again. He can no longer speak in public coherently,


You guys said that in the last election too.


----------



## Mothra1988 (May 11, 2022)

byuu said:


> You guys said that in the last election too.


Familiarity breeds contempt.  How has his term not been a disaster?  Also his doddering old man who can't speak a cohernet sentence shtick has literally gotten worse.  He flubs it up pretty much everytime he has a microphone in front of his face.  The stuff from the last week in that regard has been insane.  What is he going to do, hide in the basement again for re-election?


----------



## gang weeder (May 11, 2022)

Biden is just a sockpuppet, and if need be, a scapegoat. His removal, whether by "election" or by death, will change nothing.


----------



## Philier (May 11, 2022)

He was always a puppet and he's irrelevant. DNC seems to be working overtime to find a bunch of trucks with uncounted mail in votes for the next, and every election.


----------



## Unarmed Gunman (May 11, 2022)

Expect Elizabeth Warren to be our first Native American President.


----------



## Mothra1988 (May 11, 2022)

Philier said:


> He was always a puppet and he's irrelevant. DNC seems to be working overtime to find a bunch of trucks with uncounted mail in votes for the next, and every election.


There's no way Biden is on the ticket again, and who is on the top of the ticket is extremely relevant.


----------



## gang weeder (May 12, 2022)

Mothra88 said:


> There's no way Biden is on the ticket again, and who is on the top of the ticket is extremely relevant.


Not really. Biden proved that. The dem ticket is just a place holder for the regime no matter what name is on it.


----------



## Duke Nukem (May 12, 2022)

Regardless of how you feel about Democrats and Republicans, it's hard not to argue that the DNC played its worst card last turn. If Donald Trump was a 4chan prank, Joe Biden is a shitty attempt by Reddit to repeat the same joke except without a punchline.


gang weeder said:


> Not really. Biden proved that. The dem ticket is just a place holder for the regime no matter what name is on it.


You have to seriously be the most braindead NPC zombie idiot to take seriously the "vote blue no matter who" shit.

I really do think the NPC meme is real. Exhibit A right here


----------



## Save the Loli (May 12, 2022)

Duke Nukem said:


> You have to seriously be the most braindead NPC zombie idiot to take seriously the "vote blue no matter who" shit.


So where's it been proven wrong? I mean it's only been a few weeks since we saw the French version of it. The globalist regime pulls out all the stops to make sure anything even remotely threatening loses. Donald Trump will never _officially_ win another presidential election because they've united anyone who isn't his diehard fanboys against him. It literally doesn't matter who runs against him, all they need is someone with the slightest shred of legitimacy which admittedly Joe Biden isn't so they just need to stick literally anyone else on the ticket. Contrary to popular belief, you don't need to be a national name to win an election. To the public, Bill Clinton was just some random governor after all.


----------



## Mothra1988 (May 12, 2022)

Duke Nukem said:


> Regardless of how you feel about Democrats and Republicans, it's hard not to argue that the DNC played its worst card last turn. If Donald Trump was a 4chan prank, Joe Biden is a shitty attempt by Reddit to repeat the same joke except without a punchline.
> 
> You have to seriously be the most braindead NPC zombie idiot to take seriously the "vote blue no matter who" shit.
> 
> I really do think the NPC meme is real. Exhibit A right here



BTW, just to make it clear, @gang weeder and @Save the Loli have some kind of homoerotic love pact where they provide each other backup for their retarded Nick Fuentes influenced fringe views in every single thread they post in because they can't defend their selves properly alone due to being so retarded.


----------



## Save the Loli (May 12, 2022)

Mothra88 said:


> BTW, just to make it clear, @gang weeder and @Save the Loli have some kind of homoerotic love pact where they provide each other backup for their retarded Nick Fuentes influenced fringe views in every single thread they post in because they can't defend their selves properly alone due to being so retarded.


Hey, I'll accept being called a schizo, but being called a Nick Fuentes fanboy is one step too far!

Seriously, stop derailing your own threads. They work better when people can point out the flaws in the Republican Party, Fox News, and Trump.


----------



## Mothra1988 (May 12, 2022)

Unarmed Gunman said:


> Expect Elizabeth Warren to be our first Native American President.


I could see her trying again, but does she really have appeal to fucking anyone outside of a few retards in the bluest parts of New England?  Her own supporters even seem to stop giving a shit about her after the first few primaries.


----------



## SSj_Ness (May 12, 2022)

Anyone who thinks libs will let Trump or "Don't Say Gay" Desantis win is delusional at best. They don't care if gas is high and food is more expensive, it's not bad enough to wake up. They'll vote blue no matter who, and conservatives are dying out while the libtard indoctrination camps (public schools) are producing voters for them.

If they won legitimately in '20 we're fucked, because every Democrat will still vote blue, while young new voters will bolster their numbers. The only hope of winning would be if Republicans rigged the election, good luck with that.


----------



## Mothra1988 (May 12, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> They'll vote blue no matter who



Yeah, this is a retarded position.  Imagine thinking that "one party will win forever in a two party system" that has seen gigantic reversals of fortune historically.  That is certainly a situation where nothing will ever change again including when one side capsized the economy, because people care more about troon bathroom issues than putting food on the table.

Also imagine claiming you hate libtards and then acting like green-haired Twitter keyboard warriors are infallible gods that will never fail at anything and that their Machiavellian schemes are infallible due to their omnipotent control of the political landscape, and I'm supposed to believe you're not on their side while you furiously masturbate about how powerful they are.

I look forward to your midterm copium about why Trump's preferred candidates all winning is bad for Trump somehow or doesn't matter despite you saying elections where the other side wins can't happen again.


----------



## Ser Prize (May 12, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> Anyone who thinks libs will let Trump or "Don't Say Gay" Desantis win is delusional at best. They don't care if gas is high and food is more expensive, it's not bad enough to wake up. They'll vote blue no matter who, and conservatives are dying out while the libtard indoctrination camps (public schools) are producing voters for them.
> 
> If they won legitimately in '20 we're fucked, because every Democrat will still vote blue, while young new voters will bolster their numbers. The only hope of winning would be if Republicans rigged the election, good luck with that.


And if they illegitimately won in '20 you're also fucked, because it was such blatant cheating that they know they can get away with it forevermore.


----------



## Duke Nukem (May 12, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> And if they illegitimately won in '20 you're also fucked, because it was such blatant cheating that they know they can get away with it forevermore.


I don't know what's worse, cheated elections or braindead idiots.

I don't like Donald Trump for a number of reasons. but at least things were somewhat affordable when he was in charge. Does this mean everything will be affordable if he wins again in 2024? Probably not but I can't see a potential DNC alternative being particularly appealing.


----------



## byuu (May 12, 2022)

Duke Nukem said:


> I don't like Donald Trump for a number of reasons. but at least things were somewhat affordable when he was in charge


Overspending was already crazy with Trump. I don't know how can look at him as someone capable of keeping inflation in check.
He's as responsible for it as Biden is.


----------



## Save the Loli (May 12, 2022)

Mothra88 said:


> Yeah, this is a retarded position.  Imagine thinking that "one party will win forever in a two party system" that has seen gigantic reversals of fortune historically.  That is certainly a situation where nothing will ever change again including when one side capsized the economy, because people care more about troon bathroom issues than putting food on the table.


Let's keep in mind one party cheered on the burning of American cities and shutting Americans in their homes and closing businesses and the other side said "hey, let's not go that far!" Now which of those two parties won in 2020?


Mothra88 said:


> Also imagine claiming you hate libtards and then acting like green-haired Twitter keyboard warriors are infallible gods that will never fail at anything and that their Machiavellian schemes are infallible due to their omnipotent control of the political landscape, and I'm supposed to believe you're not on their side while you furiously masturbate about how powerful they are.


If you actually think the enemy is green-haired Twitter keyboard warriors then you have no clue what you're talking about.


Mothra88 said:


> I look forward to your midterm copium about why Trump's preferred candidates all winning is bad for Trump somehow or doesn't matter despite you saying elections where the other side wins can't happen again.


A bunch of RINOs winning doesn't matter for the ultimate direction of things when they more or less support the exact things that are leading to the destruction of the American middle class and institution of global technoserfdom. But hey, as long as Daddy Drumpf puts his seal of approval on it, it MUST be good. I'm so glad more "preferred candidates" will be out there to keep sending 40 billion dollars to fight a proxy war in Ukraine.


----------



## Duke Nukem (May 12, 2022)

byuu said:


> Overspending was already crazy with Trump. I don't know how can look at him as someone capable of keeping inflation in check.
> He's as responsible for it as Biden is.


True, every president promises to control that shit but it never happens. Assets are probably a better investment than cash at this point, lest we end up like 1920s Germany.

We've been lucky so far in that it hasn't yet gotten that bad.


----------



## Mothra1988 (May 12, 2022)

byuu said:


> Overspending was already crazy with Trump. I don't know how can look at him as someone capable of keeping inflation in check.
> He's as responsible for it as Biden is.


Is there a reason why you didn't also add gas prices in there?  Gas prices feed into inflation btw.  As in the price of gas increases the price it costs to ship groceries to the store and even the lettuce in your Big Mac, thus both your milk and your Big Mac are now more expesnive to cover the extras cost of gas.  I don't think there's a person who can seriously suggest gas would be this expensive under Trump.


----------



## Ser Prize (May 12, 2022)

Duke Nukem said:


> True, every president promises to control that shit but it never happens. Assets are probably a better investment than cash at this point, lest we end up like 1920s Germany.
> 
> We've been lucky so far in that it hasn't yet gotten that bad.


The modern day Weimar parallels are impossible to ignore, frankly. It's just hitting the whole western world vs just Germany.


----------



## SSj_Ness (May 12, 2022)

Mothra88 said:


> people care more about troon bathroom issues than putting food on the table.


Applying the term "people" to libtards is a stretch, but yes, that's correct. They're insane, if you haven't noticed.


----------



## Mothra1988 (May 12, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> Applying the term "people" to libtards is a stretch, but yes, that's correct. They're insane, if you haven't noticed.



Yeah, I'm sure the idea that people will vote for troon bathroom issues over food will play out just the way you have suggested.  BTW, how is DeSantis' approval ratings in Florida going for that law he passed that you people want to pretend didn't happen becuase it messes up your cringey Fuentes style third position narrative?  

Lots of jews in Florida, certainly DeSantis must be under water for saying no to troons right?  Must be impossible for something like that to actually be approved by large swaths of a state with so many beaners in it, you know without Hitler rising from the dead or anything.  I'm sure it having 61 percent approval in a swing state must be some kind of new scheme by those crafty jews.


----------



## SSj_Ness (May 12, 2022)

Mothra88 said:


> Yeah, I'm sure the idea that people will vote for troon bathroom issues over food will play out just the way you have suggested.





Save the Loli said:


> Let's keep in mind one party cheered on the burning of American cities and shutting Americans in their homes and closing businesses and the other side said "hey, let's not go that far!" Now which of those two parties won in 2020?


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 12, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> Let's keep in mind one party cheered on the burning of American cities and shutting Americans in their homes and closing businesses and the other side said "hey, let's not go that far!" Now which of those two parties won in 2020?



Except a lot of the loopholes that helped them win 2020 aren't as reliable in 2022 and as Virginia proved last year, they're not as invincible and inevitable as they seem. So it's not just copium,

Virginia was a blue state and one of the DNC's proudest conquests and then despite all the efforts of Richmond and Northern Virginia, the GOP won anyway and while Youngkin campaigned like a RINO, he's not governing like one.

2020 was a wakeup call for a lot of the GOP's base, who took a more active role in 2021 to prevent a repeat of 2020's antics through poll watching and volunteering for poll work ahead of time.

But hey, I guess traditionalist doomers will ignore actual observable events if it means disrupting their bizarre inverted form of cope.

One thing I will grant you is the power of TDS and the media, which can energize DNC efforts to pull out all the stops more easily.

While I won't say it's impossible to successfully rig 2024, I do think it'll be harder than it was in 2020.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (May 12, 2022)

I don't get how people think the Dems can pull another 2020 when:
1) They overplayed their hand with COVID and made it into basically a non-issue most people will not care about if it were to happen again over 2 fucking years. Unless you have a family member or you are a person with an autoimmune disease or any disease that attacks your immune system,  you don't care about COVID at this point.
2) You know, COVID lockdowns were in full swing in 2020, meaning mail-in ballots were the primary way to vote in 2020. It's very unlikely that it will be in 2024,
 Not to mention that even the effect of TDS is waning now that Trump is out of office and the Democrats have been taking L's basically ever since he left.

I really hate doomers trying to constantly doompost without analyzing the situation. I don't think America is magically going to be saved by Republicans in 2024 (mostly because there are a lot of RINOs who still have power), but I do think they will reverse some of the worst effects of Biden's Administration. I think the Biden Administration will damage the credibility of the Democrats for at least 10 years until they reform under a different mantle of sorts. It's getting clear (and I mean this unironically but not in the way anti-SJWs say this) that the far-left side of the Democratic Party is making them unelectable and the Old Guard is bound to die off soon, so that's a huge problem they need to solve sooner rather than later.


----------



## SSj_Ness (May 12, 2022)

Syaoran Li said:


> While I won't say it's impossible to successfully rig 2024, I do think it'll be harder than it was in 2020.


The only way to prevent a repeat is if efforts are put in place to actively look for fishy behavior. If they're willing to leak SCOTUS decisions they're willing to cheat in the election.

Is that happening in an official capacity? Not to my knowledge. There's a 1/6 task force though huh.


----------



## PaulBearer (May 12, 2022)

Surely this period where you have been led by a man who cannot keep his shit in his arse has proven the president doesn't really do much?


----------



## Sex Cannon Lupa (May 12, 2022)

They can easily run Biden again in 2024 again and win. If they replace him it will be Kamala because lol who else is there? Either way, they win. Republicucks didn't do jack about stolen elections (taking their cue from the Big Orange Cheeto) so whatever. Banana Republic it is!


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 12, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> The only way to prevent a repeat is if efforts are put in place to actively look for fishy behavior. If they're willing to leak SCOTUS decisions they're willing to cheat in the election.
> 
> Is that happening in an official capacity? Not to my knowledge. There's a 1/6 task force though huh.



I'm not saying they're not willing to cheat. I agree they're willing to do anything they can to win.

But what I am saying is that they're not invincible supervillains like traditionalist doomers often suggest.

There is a 1/6 Task Force, which is retarded and a waste of time and taxpayer dollars but the reason why there's not an "official" effort to actively look for fishy behavior is entirely due to the fact a lot of the stuff that actually mattered was at the state and local level and a lot of it relied on volunteer workers at polls in key places.

Given that almost anyone can volunteer to be a poll worker and if you apply for it early enough, you'll almost always get the position, then this is the one thing that you can do if you get off your ass and do that instead of just dooming on the internet.

Virginia proved that if enough of the base gets in at the right places on the local level, then any funny business is rendered irrelevant and it can be as simple as calling up your local election board and asking to volunteer at the polls.

Fairfax County in particular pulled out all the same tricks from 2020 in the 2021 Virginia state elections and despite that, their efforts got undone.

Youngkin won very narrowly, but he still won and the margins of victory are likely bigger than reported. He's also proving himself to be anything except a "RINO" despite his initial campaigning.

Glenn Youngkin hasn't gone as far as Ron DeSantis yet but he's been in office for less than a year.

Even with blatant rigging, you can only get so far.


With 2020, it was going to be close no matter who won given the X-factor that was COVID-19. The pandemic was newer and scarier to a lot of people, plus TDS was a big deal.

And as for the Summer of George, a lot of people tend to forget that Biden's handlers initially billed his campaign as a "return to normal" and so a lot of people terrified of BLM and COVID-19 foolishly cast their vote thinking Biden and his crew could at least get things back to an Obama era level of normalcy.

The Obama years sucked, but most people would rather go back to 2013 than 2020.

Biden wasn't a "return to normal" like his handlers initially promised but more "out of the frying pan and into the fire" while COVID-19 isn't as big of a factor in 2022 as it was in 2020.

We'll see how the 2022 midterms go. If they can't salvage that even with the SCOTUS leaks and funny business at the polls, then 2024 is going to be a lot harder for them to pull off.


----------



## Unarmed Gunman (May 12, 2022)

Mothra88 said:


> I could see her trying again, but does she really have appeal to fucking anyone outside of a few retards in the bluest parts of New England?  Her own supporters even seem to stop giving a shit about her after the first few primaries.



Not really, but I'm not sure who has wide appeal in that party. Kamala Harris would be perfect since they love to check diversity boxes and she is a black female. But she is not popular due to her background as a prosecutor and her general unlikability. Bernie is always available to pull in votes from retarded college kids, but he's 100 years old so that ship has sailed. Bootyjudge has zero support from blacks and Hispanics so he won't work. Stacy Abrams is being pushed hard by the party but she looks like black Gargamel and if she loses in the GA Governor race her political career is probably over just like Beto's. Cory Booker has a fetish for running and losing, so him and Klobuchar will do their part to round out the field and provide cannon fodder, along with some moderate white male Governor from the Midwest that nobody has ever heard of and that will never get the nomination. 

Gavin Newsom should be the obvious choice, but straight white male isn't an option in this day and age, plus he's made a lot of enemies in the party as Governor of CA. So really what the DNC needs is a moderate Hispanic male if they want to win, and I don't think they have that guy in the wings. 



SSj_Ness said:


> Anyone who thinks libs will let Trump or "Don't Say Gay" Desantis win is delusional at best.



Due to the above Democrat field, DeSantis probably will be the next President.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 12, 2022)

Unarmed Gunman said:


> Not really, but I'm not sure who has wide appeal in that party. Kamala Harris would be perfect since they love to check diversity boxes and she is a black female. But she is not popular due to her background as a prosecutor and her general unlikability. Bernie is always available to pull in votes from retarded college kids, but he's 100 years old so that ship has sailed. Bootyjudge has zero support from blacks and Hispanics so he won't work. Stacy Abrams is being pushed hard by the party but she looks like black Gargamel and if she loses in the GA Governor race her political career is probably over just like Beto's. Cory Booker has a fetish for running and losing, so him and Klobuchar will do their part to round out the field and provide cannon fodder, along with some moderate white male Governor from the Midwest that nobody has ever heard of and that will never get the nomination.
> 
> Gavin Newsom should be the obvious choice, but straight white male isn't an option in this day and age, plus he's made a lot of enemies in the party as Governor of CA. So really what the DNC needs is a moderate Hispanic male if they want to win, and I don't think they have that guy in the wings.
> 
> ...



Agreed for the most part except DeSantis has said he doesn't want to run in 2024 (though he hasn't ruled out 2028 yet) 

I think Trump will run again in 2024 if he's able to. Trump is a man who is driven by ego and wrote an entire chapter in his book about petty revenge. 

He wants to get back at Biden and the DNC and has gone as far to go on a diet and exercise more to get healthier to go for another round in 2024.

The GOP has a similar short-term problem in 2024 if Trump isn't able to get in, but they do have more clear-cut successors for 2028 and onward with guys like DeSantis.


----------



## gang weeder (May 12, 2022)

Duke Nukem said:


> Regardless of how you feel about Democrats and Republicans, it's hard not to argue that the DNC played its worst card last turn. If Donald Trump was a 4chan prank, Joe Biden is a shitty attempt by Reddit to repeat the same joke except without a punchline.
> 
> You have to seriously be the most braindead NPC zombie idiot to take seriously the "vote blue no matter who" shit.
> 
> I really do think the NPC meme is real. Exhibit A right here


Do you think people were voting blue because they liked Joe Biden? No, they were just voting blue. No one was excited to vote for Joe Biden in particular.


----------



## Basic Blonde Boy (May 12, 2022)

Here is what will happen based on what I have heard from Dem family members.

Right now they are in the total cope phase. They dislike Biden, but will not turn Republican unless it is your average cuck neocon, such as Romney. Right now they are in the “we need a big change up in the parties” phase, which amounts to nothing more than voting for younger neoliberals, a key one for Xers being Buttgay. With the older Dems, nothing will change as they are continuously chasing the next Obongo and think change isn’t based on politics, but rather voting for the younger guy who may play a little kiss ass to the Bernie isle so they can feel like he is listening to the young. The younger Dems will probably take this as a means to go further liberal as Biden is an establishment ass that screwed the progressive isle, which, yeah, they definitely did cheat them out. Either this group will go crazier, or more likely cuck again to the X pick. 

Trump is still going to be mega Hitler to them and most still buy into the Biden has it rough because Trump gave him a poor economy with Covid and Putin is being mean, this his presidency suck for factors outside his control. 



gang weeder said:


> Do you think people were voting blue because they liked Joe Biden? No, they were just voting blue. No one was excited to vote for Joe Biden in particular.


You are forgetting the Obongo worshipers. Many were excited for Biden because Obongo best president and Biden marks a return to his era. Only Bernie tards were really mad about having to vote for him.


----------



## Local Fed (May 12, 2022)

If you don't see that everything is leading towards Jeb! finally making The Clappening real in 2024 then you're just not paying attention.


----------



## byuu (May 12, 2022)

Syaoran Li said:


> I think Trump will run again in 2024 if he's able to. Trump is a man who is driven by ego and wrote an entire chapter in his book about petty revenge.


Who's going to vote for someone who already lost like a bitch?
If that's the best the GOP can do, they're doomed.


----------



## Wormy (May 12, 2022)

They'll just run another milquetoast career politician.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 12, 2022)

byuu said:


> Who's going to vote for someone who already lost like a bitch?
> If that's the best the GOP can do, they're doomed.



I never said he'd win in 2024. But he's definitely going to at least try to run a second time out of sheer ego-driven spite.

Whether you love him or hate him, the one thing that is consistent about Donald Trump is that he's got an ego the size of Gibraltar.


----------



## Mothra1988 (May 12, 2022)

Syaoran Li said:


> But hey, I guess traditionalist doomers will ignore actual observable events if it means disrupting their bizarre inverted form of cope.


This is what I hate about these people.  They take good news and choose to whine about it as much as the danger-hairs.  Like the past month alone, I think if you had the conservative poistion a lot of good stuff happened and some optimism and positivity are warranted, but no they come in and bitch about it as much as liberals because any good news isn't part of their "there will only be bad future news" narrative.  These people are losers that get off on losing becuase of some wacky speculative fanfiction in their head and then lash out at people who actually contextualize reality without tunnel vision.


----------



## Rich Evans Ayypologist (May 12, 2022)

In 2022, there's nothing much dems can really do. By 2024, the market will have emerged well-enough from its correction and the economy will, presumably, be experiencing unexciting-but-sluggish growth. The interest rate crunch that's coming is after entirely too long of artificially forcing the economy to roar hot, and it doesn't come as much surprise that there was resultant inflation (it was just compacted by the pandemic and outbreak of war in continental europe).

There are rumors that Biden thinks he has to run again, but the man real fuckin' clearly cannot. It wouldn't be surprising if he were to voluntarily step down in the course of his term, honestly. By 2024 no-one will really give a shit about afghanistan (oh wait! people already don't, lol), and much of his unpopularity will just boil down to him being an uninspiring dotard who happened to get in at a terrible time. Whatever dem runs in 2024 won't be held quite as "responsible" for the economy (in so far as presidents can impact economies outside of imposing retarded shit like unilateral tariffs). 

Buttigieg seems like, at the moment, the most likely pivot-point. He doesn't really give a shit about progressive initiatives (get your news somewhere other than fox if you think this, seriously), he embodies generally what the average democratic voter likes on a national stage, and he isn't a fucking cryptkeeper. The progressive wing of the party is already on the backfoot because defund the police was a retarded idea that they're having trouble running from, and the wing of YOUNG REVOLUTIONARIES is getting dismayed because reality is more heccin complex than getting updoots on social media might suggest

Republicans also aren't really in crisis, tbh. There was some worry of what happens after trump goes to that big mcdonalds in the sky, but I think the florida governor just takes the reigns comfortably enough. business as usual continues, but we have to pretend it's the end of the world so the permanently-online can do their jobs (for free!) of being free advertising for corpo media


----------



## gang weeder (May 12, 2022)

Rich Evans Ayypologist said:


> In 2022, there's nothing much dems can really do. By 2024, the market will have emerged well-enough from its correction and the economy will, presumably, be experiencing unexciting-but-sluggish growth. The interest rate crunch that's coming is after entirely too long of artificially forcing the economy to roar hot, and it doesn't come as much surprise that there was resultant inflation (it was just compacted by the pandemic and outbreak of war in continental europe).
> 
> There are rumors that Biden thinks he has to run again, but the man real fuckin' clearly cannot. It wouldn't be surprising if he were to voluntarily step down in the course of his term, honestly. By 2024 no-one will really give a shit about afghanistan (oh wait! people already don't, lol), and much of his unpopularity will just boil down to him being an uninspiring dotard who happened to get in at a terrible time. Whatever dem runs in 2024 won't be held quite as "responsible" for the economy (in so far as presidents can impact economies outside of imposing retarded shit like unilateral tariffs).
> 
> ...



Nice schizo rant.


----------



## Mothra1988 (May 12, 2022)

Rich Evans Ayypologist said:


> Buttigieg seems like, at the moment, the most likely pivot-point. He doesn't really give a shit about progressive initiatives (get your news somewhere other than fox if you think this, seriously), he embodies generally what the average democratic voter likes on a national stage, and he isn't a fucking cryptkeeper. The progressive wing of the party is already on the backfoot because defund the police was a retarded idea that they're having trouble running from, and the wing of YOUNG REVOLUTIONARIES is getting dismayed because reality is more heccin complex than getting updoots on social media might suggest



You don't think male maternity-leave gate hurt him?  I don't think Buttigieg has any chance.  He's mainly a media-created figure like Beto.  A great white-hope without any genuine support.  If he ran, he would lose in his own home state.  Everyone who has been to South Bend knows he really didn't improve the town, so Hoosiers don't even buy into this hype surrounding him, and when you can't win over your own home state you have problems. 

Also you're miscalcuating how homophobic the Dems' non-white base still is.  I don't see how black voters put someone that unabashedly gay in the White House.  They'd only vote for closeted politicians like Obama at best.  Hell, that may even factor into them voting for Trump over putting a male/male couple in the White House.  But beyond all this, Mayor Pete's problem is he's part of the current administration, and the current administration will be associated with economic hardship.  That will still make it into a change election since Pete will have to defend Biden's retarded term since he was part of it.


----------



## gang weeder (May 12, 2022)

Mothra88 said:


> This is what I hate about these people.  They take good news and choose to whine about it as much as the danger-hairs.  Like the past month alone, I think if you had the conservative poistion a lot of good stuff happened and some optimism and positivity are warranted, but no they come in and bitch about it as much as liberals because any good news isn't part of their "there will only be bad future news" narrative.  These people are losers that get off on losing becuase of some wacky speculative fanfiction in their head and then lash out at people who actually contextualize reality without tunnel vision.



I think Elon Musk buying Twitter *might* actually be good news that matters. Possibly the first such instance since Blumpft got elected back in 2016. I still reserve judgment until we see how much Musk actually follows through, but if he does, that would be a "win" that actually matters.


----------



## Rich Evans Ayypologist (May 12, 2022)

Mothra88 said:


> You don't think male maternity-leave gate hurt him?


I didn't even know this was a thing. I remember some people were mad about the ports being backed up over in California during the supply crunch, which the secretary of transportation dubiously has some influence over, but every major port globally was bogged during that initial shuffle. Outside of a handful of politically-active conservatives I know, I didn't really hear anyone talking about this. 

The federal department of transportation is besides a massive organ that's fullwell capable of operating without its figurehead at the reigns, as the Trump administration proved in several other departments languishing without functional heads for months and being... just fine. There's some merit to the idea that just by being a part of the admin he'll be tarred and feathered, but I thought he was also getting tarred and feathered before for lacking governmental experience - so long as the criticisms are easy to predict, political figures can at least in theory prepare for them.


Mothra88 said:


> I don't see how black voters put someone that unabashedly gay in the White House.


Older black voters are more homophobic, sure, but younger ones parse out like the rest of the younger population. And the younger ones moderating tends to moderate the other folks below retirement age, like has happened with all the other demographics. The black vote is also starting to matter less than the hispanic vote - and while you run into strong catholic values among that population, you still tend to have the generational spread. Younger folks vote less on the whole, but eh - shore him up with a strong VP, or make him VP to a dark horse candidate, and you could allay some of that.

The main thing is that Buttigieg is a best of the worst situation. He's now had more experience in politics, the 'skeletons' in his closet are pretty damn milquetoast, he's got a solid education, he's got a history of service in the military, he's charismatic enough of a personality - compare him to the other contenders. Kamala? Warren? I don't even know who else is realistically in-play at the moment, and they've only got two years to get on the ball. 

Harris has real skeletons in her closet and is on hillary clinton levels of charismatically unlikable, and while Warren can actually throw a bit of fire around on the stage, she's too into progressive policies that don't really fly outside of yuppie demographics. Afghanistan and Buttigieg's adventures in paid leave are things that you can dredge up, but you're not gonna need to even dig to get people to remember how hilariously the progressives' 2020 raison d'être backfired in every fucking city they slapped it in. If she tries to step away from them or moderate, progressives and the right will align against her in the general election, because American progressives' motto is "the perfect should always be the enemy of the good."

The other thing to keep in mind is that it really doesn't matter what conservatives or conservative media push about Buttiboy. Not a one of those people is voting for anything but R on the ticket, and the majority of their audiences are of that same conviction. Whether independents really care that Buttiboy was attached to the Biden admin will hang on how the economy is doing in 2023-2024 more than anything. If it's a slow, languid recovery - and obviously no-one cares if influencing factors are out of the admin's control, hence why it was dumb for people to ding trump for the nov 2020 economic forecast - then they're pretty screwed in 2024 barring a miracle. BUT you can bet the progressive wing will never acknowledge they've got a band hand and need to play shrewdly, so there's bound to be some funny shit to watch in the primary


----------



## Mothra1988 (May 12, 2022)

Rich Evans Ayypologist said:


> I didn't even know this was a thing. I remember some people were mad about the ports being backed up over in California during the supply crunch, which the secretary of transportation dubiously has some influence over, but every major port globally was bogged during that initial shuffle. Outside of a handful of politically-active conservatives I know, I didn't really hear anyone talking about this.
> 
> The federal department of transportation is besides a massive organ that's fullwell capable of operating without its figurehead at the reigns, as the Trump administration proved in several other departments languishing without functional heads for months and being... just fine. There's some merit to the idea that just by being a part of the admin he'll be tarred and feathered, but I thought he was also getting tarred and feathered before for lacking governmental experience - so long as the criticisms are easy to predict, political figures can at least in theory prepare for them.
> 
> ...



You can like Mayor Pete as much as you want, but it doesn't matter.  Black voters in the south, while having nothing to do with who wins the presidential election, always choose who the Democrat candidate is.  This is the paradigm that has existed for many decades now, and it was that exact paradigm that made Biden president because black southern primary voters associated him with Obama.

Pete already failed this test big time in 2019 when he finished fourth in South Carolina.  That was literally the end of his future presidential ambitions, and the DNC/think tank number crunchers are smart enough to not pick him as their guy after that.  The problem is some white liberals don't even understand the mechanics of their own primary system.  They can fangirl all they want over their Bernies, Elizabeth Warrens and Mayor Petes, but when the primary season moves into the south and the wheat gets separated from the chaff, these candidates are always sent packing even after they seemed like they had it in the bag because of the results in Iowa and New Hampshire where white Dems voted for their preferred white liberal candidates.

As for blacks and gays, this I think is another white liberal misunderstanding of things due to misconceptions due to leftwing media tokenism/etc..  Blacks have a hell of a lot more biases than white liberals think they do.  In general, blacks are fine with gays as long as they stay in the closet.  I'm sure you have a huge list of white celebrities coming out of the closet, but how many black celebrities did the same?  It's pretty much zero.  It's because that's the down-lo, Baptist black culture.  You know how many rappers are gay and pretend not to be?  It's a lot.  Dr. Dre and 2Pac were both gay men, and no one will ever talk about that, even biographers thirty years from now because that's how black culture works.

The shift you see with the Twitter/Tumblr influenced white people cherry-picking the opposite doesn't change that, because again that's white liberal culture, not black culture in the urban centers of South Carolina, Georgia, etc. that every Dem candidate must make it through to be president.

So yeah, Mayor Pete has no chance.  And also taking a several month vacation to be a nurse maid for his child in a presidential administration during a logistics crisis was his Bridge Gate, but that won't even need to come into play again because he won't get that far because southern black voters don't like him.


----------



## Rich Evans Ayypologist (May 12, 2022)

lol so the anti-quote function apparently crunches the total size of the post, not just the part of the post that can actually be quoted and shuts off my ability to just grab sentences



Spoiler: ill put this one in the box



so pete had no chance in SC... among who was running in 2020. Biden stomped at 50%, with the one next up being the good Saint Bernard at 20%. Then you had of all people Steyer (11) , and then in fourth came the neophyte political nobody who popped out of nowhere, beating out the 8-years-running senator Warren by a hair ( 8 v 7). Sanders and Biden are too fucking old to run again, and so from this race, their inheritors are Warren and Buttigieg, respectively. 

Unless you get a dark horse cropping up from out of nowhere, that's where the party is going to direct those votes. Obama didn't announce his candidacy until 2007, so there is still time for a better option to come out of the woodwork - but with what they've got not, the big homo's their best pivot point. Could be a biden himself if someone like abrams decides to run (she's a little out there but would perform better than harris for sure). has she ruled out a run yet? oh apparently she said she'll do it if biden doesn't so that'll be funny, I could see abrams-butt 2024 run. she's even apparently been juking being seen with the old codger in chief, and is gunning for governor again this year. a win there would be good momentum, and she's learned a lot about running the political machine since that first run 

tyler the creator and lil nas x showed there's different attitudes in objective senses between whitie and blackie on the gays, yeah. the trends, nevertheless, are the same - younger folks care less, that bleeds slightly upward until it farts out at the olds. religiousness splits hard on generational lines, and the other group you'll run into that goes hard on them fags is them HOOD folks, who aren't fucking voting anyways. Like I heard this cope when hilldog lost, ITS CUZ THEM BLACKIES HATE WOMEN, nah man she was just a shit candidate. sure, on average, black men are more misogynistic than white men. but you can't rely on that block turning out at like 80%+ in every election, that's garbage strategy (and it was hillary's strategy)

I wouldn't count bendy butt out so soon, because southern blacks also don't really tend to watch conservative outlets complaining about his performance. and also because 2024 is an important year congressionally. democrats desperately need to win back purple, affluent suburbs that they torched relations with after 2020's fallout - the demo pete does well with. defund the police got a lot of democratic insiders livid about the retard squad, so if no-one terribly inspiring turns up to run for president, they may just run someone who can't win but also won't be caustic to downstream elections (as a warren doubtless would)


----------



## SSj_Ness (May 12, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> Do you think people were voting blue because they liked Joe Biden? No, they were just voting blue. No one was excited to vote for Joe Biden in particular.


They openly admit this, too. It's not speculation or assumptions, even the most hardcore libtards don't like him if only because he's a straight white male. They'll all cum in their pants if they get a chance to elect a black disabled lesbian.



byuu said:


> Who's going to vote for someone who already lost like a bitch?
> If that's the best the GOP can do, they're doomed.


Maybe not Republicans, but Democrats will. Biden failed miserably twice before against weaker competition. Then he magically, _totally legitimately _won by becoming the "most popular president".



Mothra88 said:


> This is what I hate about these people.  They take good news and choose to whine about it as much as the danger-hairs.  Like the past month alone, I think if you had the conservative poistion a lot of good stuff happened and some optimism and positivity are warranted, but no they come in and bitch about it as much as liberals because any good news isn't part of their "there will only be bad future news" narrative.  These people are losers that get off on losing becuase of some wacky speculative fanfiction in their head and then lash out at people who actually contextualize reality without tunnel vision.


Go ahead and get your hopes up because of some minor positive occurrences, don't throw a fit because people are realists or pessimistic. By all means, be a delusional, overconfident retard, _surely_ that will help more than looking at things with a modicum of actual concern.


----------



## byuu (May 12, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> Then he magically, _totally legitimately _won by becoming the "most popular president".


Oh  how sussy, he got more total votes than anyone, in an an election with more voters than ever before.

Donald Trump is apparently the second most popular president in history by that retarded standard:


----------



## Mothra1988 (May 12, 2022)

Rich Evans Ayypologist said:


> lol so the anti-quote function apparently crunches the total size of the post, not just the part of the post that can actually be quoted and shuts off my ability to just grab sentences
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not the only one who thinks Pete has no chance.  It's the Democrat establishment.  If he was gay white Obama, people were hilariously saying that out loud I remember, he would have been put on the ticket as VP.  Instead he got a literal last place consolation prize, Transportation Secretary.  Let's take a look at the last several Transportation Secretaries:


15

Mary PetersArizonaOctober 17, 2006January 20, 200916

Ray LaHoodIllinoisJanuary 23, 2009July 2, 2013Barack Obama17

Anthony FoxxNorth CarolinaJuly 2, 2013January 20, 2017–

Michael Huerta
ActingCaliforniaJanuary 20, 2017January 31, 2017Donald Trump18

Elaine ChaoKentuckyJanuary 31, 2017January 11, 2021–

Steven G. Bradbury
ActingOregonJanuary 12, 2021January 20, 2021–

Lana Hurdle
ActingVirginiaJanuary 20, 2021February 3, 2021Joe Biden

Which of these people went on to become president?  Fuck, he took a job that's not supposed to be noticed really and still managed to make extremely negative headlines out of it in an extremely unpopular administration.  Dude is dunzo.  I'm sorry.  He can run again, but it will be a repeat of last time except with even worse results.  He's another Beto flavor of the month candidate the media loved but had phantom popularity with the voting public.  Not only will he never be president, he will never be vice president either.

You're also ignoring the fact that this isn't blacks in DC or NYC, it's blacks in the deep south.  All your white MSNBC libtard candidates fail when they go down there.  It's just a fact of life.  You can get all hyped up all you want during Iowa and New Hampshire, but after that it's going to be the old Charlie Brown with the football routine like it was was with Bernie the last two cycles.  This is actually one of the reasons why I think Hillary will go again, because southern blacks will vote for her again like they did last time because of her association with Bill Clinton.



SSj_Ness said:


> Go ahead and get your hopes up because of some minor positive occurrences, don't throw a fit because people are realists or pessimistic. By all means, be a delusional, overconfident retard, _surely_ that will help more than looking at things with a modicum of actual concern.



The ones who are masters at throwing a fit are the AF DOOM and GLOOM NatSoc Crew.  You've been chimping out about Trump and the right for years at this point.  This thread was about Biden and the Democrats and immediately it turns to crying about the orange man, DeSantis, the republican party, etc. (even LoliTard bringing up Fox News) not from people on the left (well you are on the left, not just in the same way) but from people who claim to be on the other side.  No one is fooled by this stuff and thinks you're just an independent arbiter of truth who became pessimistic by sure happenstance.

You're the kind of person who would probably go into the abortion thread and shit on pro-choice people yet still shit on Trump and say he accomplished absolutely nothing despite the fact he's the only reason the court even flipped that way.  I mean I'm not traditional right wing, but there's no way someone like you has the same concerns as the average Republican voter.  I'm not stupid.  So no, I don't take the "attacking winning because losing is your only future" strategy you have at face value


----------



## TurdEthics (May 12, 2022)

This thread is 3 pages & I haven't seen a single "shit themselves & do nothing."

I'm disappointed in you all.


----------



## Rich Evans Ayypologist (May 12, 2022)

once again the quote isn't working so @Mothra88 here ping



Spoiler: vacuum sealed, have a sniff



when was the last time a secretary of anything went on to become president?
trump no, obama no, w bush no (cheney vp, sec of defense), clinton no, hw bush no (DCI debatable), reagan no, carter no, ford no, nixon no, johnson no, etc etc. Secretary of State being a shoe-in for nomination / election hasn't applied in half of a century to a century. there aren't a lot of trends with the modern moment either: bush was the son of a former president, obama was a dark horse, trump was the darkest horse you've ever seen, then biden is some old insider former VP / chronically-in-washington guy. permeation of the internet has shattered old maxims that had been buckling since 2008 anyways

I also completely forgot butty did well in the early primaries. I don't really pay attention to those anymore. Iowa isn't really purple and its caucus doesn't reflect the nation-at-large, nor does in general any of the new england ones. I'm speaking wholly from the fact that he got creamed-but by the two lead frontrunners, Sanders and Biden. Third for a complete nobody was impressive. And both of those guys are getting put in a home (I hope). It's true that he had bad rep with people of brown in the country, as this article details, but it's also true that Warren (and people like Booker) weren't doing any better, and his move to step out even before super tuesday may have helped to curry a lot of favor with the party apparatchiks. That's why I keep an eye on him, the party still has strong brokers and (until abrams or an at-current-unknown steps up to bat) he remains the best of the worst. note this is not saying he stands much of a chance in 2024, I just more think the party isn't DONE FOREVER as I've heard so many times in so many elections in my entirely too long brief stint on this earth

but on hilldog, clinton's 2016 performance among basketball-americans was only marginally better than al freakin' gore, marginally worse than john freakin' kerry, and really really bad among younger blacks (african americans are younger on average than the US as a whole). Plus, she lost to cheetos hitler - I just can't see her as a pick again. Even moderate people I know who were ostensibly enthusiastic about her groan at the suggestion, and republicans have broadly coalesced around Trump while democrats still have a strong wing that hates the shit out of her guts. anti-trump republicans have either been primaried or retired before they got primaried, leaving the group with a narrow but focused demographic that could easily exploit more _classic _democratic infighting


----------



## SSj_Ness (May 12, 2022)

byuu said:


> Oh  how sussy, he got more total votes than anyone, in an an election with more voters than ever before.
> 
> Donald Trump is apparently the second most popular president in history by that retarded standard:


Are we just going to ignore Biden's previous miserable losses? An election with more voters than ever before doesn't account for how many votes the Weekend at Bernie's president got.

I mean, the gap between Trump & Biden in '20 (7m+) was bigger than if you compare the gap between Trump in '20 and Obama's victory back in '12 (4m+). The gap between Hillary & Trump in '16 was just under 3m.

Want to explain why Biden is so popular that he makes Trump's numbers look more like they belong in a race from 2012 than 2020 despite "muh more voters than evar"? 

Either way, where will more Republican voters come from? I think we're tapped out. I don't believe there's over 7m more who simply didn't vote, and don't count on getting many more new young voters. Democrats at minimum will maintain Biden 81m, and there's no reason to think the brainwashed teenagers who couldn't vote before won't now bolster Democrat numbers in '24, this is what the groomers have prepared them for and is why Democrats want to lower the age restriction for voting.


----------



## gang weeder (May 12, 2022)

> The ones who are masters at throwing a fit are the AF DOOM and GLOOM NatSoc Crew. You've been chimping out about Trump and the right for years at this point. This thread was about Biden and the Democrats and immediately it turns to crying about the orange man, DeSantis, the republican party, etc. (even LoliTard bringing up Fox News) not from people on the left (well you are on the left, not just in the same way) but from people who claim to be on the other side. No one is fooled by this stuff and thinks you're just an independent arbiter of truth who became pessimistic by sure happenstance.
> 
> You're the kind of person who would probably go into the abortion thread and shit on pro-choice people yet still shit on Trump and say he accomplished absolutely nothing despite the fact he's the only reason the court even flipped that way. I mean I'm not traditional right wing, but there's no way someone like you has the same concerns as the average Republican voter. I'm not stupid. So no, I don't take the "attacking winning because losing is your only future" strategy you have at face value



Another thing I'll admit is an "actual win" will be the overturn of Roe v Wade, *if* it actually happens. Right now it's just a leak so I remain cautious until it actually for sure definitely happens. But if it does, then yeah, that's more than I expected. And appointing those SCOTUS justices will have probably been the most meaningful thing Trump did, after getting elected in the first place.


----------



## mrolonzo (May 13, 2022)

Surely you just OP. Since when has public speaking been a bar to office in the USA? Joe can go on indefinitely at this rate.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (May 13, 2022)

We're gonna seed it, feed it, chuck it, suck it, and fuck it


----------



## The Ugly One (May 13, 2022)

Pete the Butt Geek had terrible polling with black voters, which is why he and everyone else not named Joe Biden tapped out for Super Tuesday.


SSj_Ness said:


> Want to explain why Biden is so popular that he makes Trump's numbers look more like they belong in a race from 2012 than 2020 despite "muh more voters than evar"?



Caveat: I still think fraud tipped GA, MI, PA, and WI. States don't coordinate counting shutdowns and then all miraculously come up with gigantic spikes that all go the same way. It's just too bad that Trump's legal team sucked (plus the GOP was in on it).

That said, even discounting the 4am Vote Fairy, there were ten-point swings toward the Democrats in every suburban county in America. I examined this myself, using the NYT's interactive county map. I looked at city after city. Didn't matter if I looked in the Midwest, the South, the Southwest, wherever...if it was D+2 in 2016, it was D+11 in 2020. If it was R+5 in 2016, it was D+4 in 2020. On and on. Yeah, sure, the Democrats cheated big time in Michigan, but not in Texas, Nebraska, Indiana, and on and on. They didn't pull out all the stops to cheat in states where they don't control the machinery, because they couldn't and had no reason to.

Suburban white women _hated_ Trump. For them, it really was about mean tweets and crying children in cages. These voters love the idea of loving minorities, the homeless, refugees, and all that. These are also women who tend to be at home and either watching TV or scrolling Facebook much of the day, so they were much more susceptible to the media's constant messaging that Trump was a rude, vile, vicious racist. 

I don't think those swings are permanent, and I don't think the media can successfully run that op against every Republican candidate forever. Trump was a larger-than-life caricature of himself, which made him an easy target. Also, Democrats are on the verge of losing Hispanics. The spic vote is a working-class vote, not a racial identity vote, and fucking over the working class in the service of their Chinese and Megacorp paymasters is costing the Dems dearly. This is free money on the table for the Republicans to pick up, they just have to accept that Megacorp no longer loves them.


----------



## This Is Hard To Do (May 13, 2022)

Joe Biden is not over. He's been a way better president than Trump. Go Biden and fuck Trump


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (May 13, 2022)

The Ugly One said:


> Suburban white women _hated_ Trump. For them, it really was about mean tweets and crying children in cages. These voters love the idea of loving minorities, the homeless, refugees, and all that. These are also women who tend to be at home and either watching TV or scrolling Facebook much of the day, so they were much more susceptible to the media's constant messaging that Trump was a rude, vile, vicious racist.


Most people here will rush to tell you that a majority of white women went towards Trump but that was more rural women. However you are spot on. I recall the Facebook posts from many “conservative” suburban white women who bleated proudly that although they are a conservative, they acknowledge their white privilege, St. George dindu nuffins, and that Black Lives Matter. Then the pathetic rush to try to pretend they aren’t Karens. Lots of social pressure was applied to suburban white women because they were going to be key for 2020. In 2016, they just assumed they’d all fall in line for Hillary, a mistake that wasn’t repeated in 2020.


----------



## BiggerChungus (May 13, 2022)

Politics don't matter regardless of which side you support. At the level of statewide or especially national affairs, every politician is corrupt to the core. You can't get to where they are *without *being crooked.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (May 13, 2022)

Before Biden, we had to deal with a massive level of protests and voter suppression that does not benefit any side of the political spectrum.

After Biden, we’ll be dealing more protests and a supreme level of voter suppression that delegitimize conservative and right leaning politicians, while left leaning politicians will flourish even while failing upwards with policies that destroy the middle class and only benefit refugees that will be used as tools for generations to come.

The only difference is that now Russia is the scapegoat, China will be the power player to turn to, while India will be the new one to overtake it.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (May 13, 2022)

I swear half the people doom posting have paid zero attention to polling and local election trends.

Also, the idea that 2020 can be extrapolated in anyway to future elections is absurd. 2020 was the perfect storm for the democrats and even then they had to commit so much fraud it was blatantly apparent.

I'll close with this note, Trump received the most votes of any candidate aside from Biden in 2020. He is one of the most significant political players in America, he beat Hillary 2016, Obama 2008, and demolished his 2016 record in spite of everything going against him leading up to the election for fucks sake. The idea that he can't win in 2024 is next tier delusional and you're just wallowing in doomium. I'd argue that if Trump is able to run in 2024 and the Republicans choose literally anyone else, including DeSantis, they will experience an unprecedented loss. They would fracture the party and open their ass up for a blue wave.


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (May 13, 2022)

The Democrats are going to get steamrolled. AOC, Nancy Pelosi, Chuck Schumer, Kamala Harris, Cory Booker, Robert O'Rourke, Elizabeth Warren, and Joe Biden have no traction or legitimate excitement factor. Tulsi, while a sensible choice, spurs a bunch of infighting and her own party doesn't like her. Yang doesn't do well with the old blue voters. Julian Castro has bad breath. Bernie is exposed as an old crook. I don't see the Democrats having anyone strong to rally behind.

Trump, even in his older age, he has a chance. The Independent, Midwestern voters are how Trump is going to win. His campaign strategy will include caging his narcissist attitude (a bit) with a focus in capitalizing on Biden Administration failures. If Trump does indeed run and win, his ego will not allow the fraudulent election to go unpunished, however that may lead him to act. I'm looking forward to the shit flinging. Fraud has to be fought in the 2024 election and won, because it's going to happen again. Trump needs to plan to fight fraud by any means necessary.


----------



## LUNEKO (May 13, 2022)

byuu said:


> You guys said that in the last election too.


I personally would say to let Biden run his 2 terms unabated, let the USA accelerate into oblivion and let the rest of the world figure out a new hegemony


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (May 13, 2022)

LUNEKO said:


> I personally would say to let Biden run his 2 terms unabated, let the USA accelerate into oblivion and let the rest of the world figure out a new hegemony


Biden won't make it 2 terms


----------



## LUNEKO (May 13, 2022)

Gender: Xenomorph said:


> Biden won't make it 2 terms


Even further acceleration, the world is finally free from the US hegemony and the US gets to rebuild itself from the ashes. 
A win for everyone


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (May 13, 2022)

Gender: Xenomorph said:


> Biden won't make it 2 terms


Never doubt the posability of Biden's corpse. I saw the Easter Bunny manipulating it with 90% accuracy last month.


----------



## Tsukasa Kayoda (May 13, 2022)

StyrofoamFridge said:


> The Democrats are going to get steamrolled. AOC, Nancy Pelosi, Chuck Schumer, Kamala Harris, Cory Booker, Robert O'Rourke, Elizabeth Warren, and Joe Biden have no traction or legitimate excitement factor. Tulsi, while a sensible choice, spurs a bunch of infighting and her own party doesn't like her. Yang doesn't do well with the old blue voters. Julian Castro has bad breath. Bernie is exposed as an old crook. I don't see the Democrats having anyone strong to rally behind.
> 
> Trump, even in his older age, he has a chance. The Independent, Midwestern voters are how Trump is going to win. His campaign strategy will include caging his narcissist attitude (a bit) with a focus in capitalizing on Biden Administration failures. If Trump does indeed run and win, his ego will not allow the fraudulent election to go unpunished, however that may lead him to act. I'm looking forward to the shit flinging. Fraud has to be fought in the 2024 election and won, because it's going to happen again. Trump needs to plan to fight fraud by any means necessary.


You forget the final trick the dems could do to stop Trump: a solid Clinton-ing. 
I am not fed-posting, but let's be serious for a moment: what is stopping them from doing so? 
And before someone says "The evidence  would be too damning, they could never get away with it" need I remind you the dems have the feds in their pockets, so any "evidence" would magically vanish. And since they also own the media, any talk that could point the finger towards them could be diverted away and replaced by more Ukraine/WvR bullshit. 
The WEF is pushing the dems towards total control, so more "Night of Long Knives" shenanigans are bound to occur.


----------



## The Ugly One (May 13, 2022)

Tsukasa Kayoda said:


> And before someone says "The evidence  would be too damning, they could never get away with it" need I remind you the dems have the feds in their pockets, so any "evidence" would magically vanish. And since they also own the media, any talk that could point the finger towards them could be diverted away and replaced by more Ukraine/WvR bullshit.


You don't even have to go that far. Just remember how they blatantly had Jeffrey Epstein killed and the evidence of his pedo ring destroyed, and...crickets.


----------



## Xarpho (May 13, 2022)

Gender: Xenomorph said:


> Biden won't make it 2 terms


If Biden drops dead before the end of the year, not only would Harris take over but she's got two more whole terms to cheat on and be the longest-running President since Roosevelt.

Look at how London Breed over in S.F. got some extra time when the old Asian man didn't make out of the grocery store alive.


----------



## LeroyJenkem (May 13, 2022)

Tsukasa Kayoda said:


> You forget the final trick the dems could do to stop Trump: a solid Clinton-ing.
> I am not fed-posting, but let's be serious for a moment: what is stopping them from doing so?
> And before someone says "The evidence  would be too damning, they could never get away with it" need I remind you the dems have the feds in their pockets, so any "evidence" would magically vanish. And since they also own the media, any talk that could point the finger towards them could be diverted away and replaced by more Ukraine/WvR bullshit.
> The WEF is pushing the dems towards total control, so more "Night of Long Knives" shenanigans are bound to occur.


I am pretty sure that would be the hypothetical straw that would break the liftedtruckwaffen's back, and you'd have an armed chimpout of historical proportions unfolding damn near immediately once the news broke. Dudes would be going from Tucker Carlson, thin blue line, and Q anon to Turner Diaries overnight.


----------



## gang weeder (May 13, 2022)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Most people here will rush to tell you that a majority of white women went towards Trump but that was more rural women. However you are spot on. I recall the Facebook posts from many “conservative” suburban white women who bleated proudly that although they are a conservative, they acknowledge their white privilege, St. George dindu nuffins, and that Black Lives Matter. Then the pathetic rush to try to pretend they aren’t Karens. Lots of social pressure was applied to suburban white women because they were going to be key for 2020. In 2016, they just assumed they’d all fall in line for Hillary, a mistake that wasn’t repeated in 2020.



I saw this with my mom. Although she ended up voting Trump (because she lives in a super duper deep red area) in 2020, she bought into a lot of really pozzed shit surrounding BLM and fentanyl Floyd and etc. Was tough to crack her programming despite her conservative surroundings. So I can only imagine how it went for these white soccer moms who weren't living in Jesusland.



Kermit Jizz said:


> I swear half the people doom posting have paid zero attention to polling and local election trends.
> 
> Also, the idea that 2020 can be extrapolated in anyway to future elections is absurd. 2020 was the perfect storm for the democrats and even then they had to commit so much fraud it was blatantly apparent.
> 
> I'll close with this note, Trump received the most votes of any candidate aside from Biden in 2020. He is one of the most significant political players in America, he beat Hillary 2016, Obama 2008, and demolished his 2016 record in spite of everything going against him leading up to the election for fucks sake. The idea that he can't win in 2024 is next tier delusional and you're just wallowing in doomium. I'd argue that if Trump is able to run in 2024 and the Republicans choose literally anyone else, including DeSantis, they will experience an unprecedented loss. They would fracture the party and open their ass up for a blue wave.



My theory is that Trump will not be allowed back into the White House by ordinary means. The usual suspects will simply refuse to admit any possibility that he could ever win election again, regardless of the facts on the ground. This worked in 2020 so there is no reason they wouldn't simply do it again. The real question will be what happens then--whether conservatives roll over and take it up the ass again, or if things actually start to get interesting.

If I'm wrong and Trump actually is allowed back into that office, he better burn the whole fucking thing down. His first term was little more than a speedbump for the woke agenda and arguably even accelerated it in some ways. The ultimate blackpill would be if he actually does get elected legitimately and then for the second time mostly sits around and does a whole lot of jack shit while the left pretends they are being oppressed by Literally Hitler for another 4 years.



Tsukasa Kayoda said:


> You forget the final trick the dems could do to stop Trump: a solid Clinton-ing.
> I am not fed-posting, but let's be serious for a moment: what is stopping them from doing so?
> And before someone says "The evidence  would be too damning, they could never get away with it" need I remind you the dems have the feds in their pockets, so any "evidence" would magically vanish. And since they also own the media, any talk that could point the finger towards them could be diverted away and replaced by more Ukraine/WvR bullshit.
> The WEF is pushing the dems towards total control, so more "Night of Long Knives" shenanigans are bound to occur.



I'm inclined to disagree, not because they couldn't do it, but because Blumpft is more useful to them alive than dead. Orange Hitler is the left's best enemy to hate on domestically. He drives the NPCs into insane sputtering frenzies of spasming hatred. When they steal the election again in '24, they can run the same playbook again of calling Trump Hitler, saying he's going to repeat Jan. 6, etc., to get away with it. If they Kennedy him it'll just be DeSantis who is not as hateable to their base and harder to portray as Hitler.


----------



## SwanSwanson (May 14, 2022)

Before Biden was elected it was already well known that he's incomprehensive idiot who sniffs children(for some reason Trump never brought up the sniffing in the debates). With all this how the hell can his reputation be "worse" in 2024?


----------



## Mothra1988 (May 14, 2022)

Invisible Crane said:


> Joe Biden is not over. He's been a way better president than Trump. Go Biden and fuck Trump



Yeah, you're in Glasgow, so go eat your haggis and stfu when the Americans are talking about this subject, you walking cringe factory.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 14, 2022)

Tsukasa Kayoda said:


> You forget the final trick the dems could do to stop Trump: a solid Clinton-ing.
> I am not fed-posting, but let's be serious for a moment: what is stopping them from doing so?
> And before someone says "The evidence  would be too damning, they could never get away with it" need I remind you the dems have the feds in their pockets, so any "evidence" would magically vanish. And since they also own the media, any talk that could point the finger towards them could be diverted away and replaced by more Ukraine/WvR bullshit.
> The WEF is pushing the dems towards total control, so more "Night of Long Knives" shenanigans are bound to occur.


1. Trump's security is marginally better that of seth rich
2. It paints a target on their back for lone wolf attacks


----------



## Tinfoil (May 14, 2022)




----------



## The Ugly One (May 14, 2022)

One of the biggest things Trump had going against him is that his own party wanted him out. I never tire of reminding people that Mueller was appointed by Republicans. This lack of institutional support from his own side had a lot to do with why The Steal happened in 2020. The Democrats would pull some shenanigan or other, and the GOP would just leave Trump to fight it on his own. They didn't even provide a legal team. Some of the absurd rulings GOP-appointed judges made during this period amounted to, "We want to let the Democrats get away with cheating, but somehow not establish precedent saying they're always allowed to cheat." He'll still have this going against him in 2020. Senior Republican leadership still views Trump as a greater threat to their well-being than any Democrat.


----------



## Tsukasa Kayoda (May 14, 2022)

The Ugly One said:


> One of the biggest things Trump had going against him is that his own party wanted him out. I never tire of reminding people that Mueller was appointed by Republicans. This lack of institutional support from his own side had a lot to do with why The Steal happened in 2020. The Democrats would pull some shenanigan or other, and the GOP would just leave Trump to fight it on his own. They didn't even provide a legal team. Some of the absurd rulings GOP-appointed judges made during this period amounted to, "We want to let the Democrats get away with cheating, but somehow not establish precedent saying they're always allowed too cheat." He'll still have this going against him in 2020. Senior Republican leadership still views Trump as a greater threat to their well-being than any Democrat.


It also doesn't help RINOs like Ted Cruz talk a big game about ending the dem's cheating streak but then stab Trump in the back when he was down. The GOP doesn't realize when the Dems are allowed their reset that they won't be given a nice, comfy retirement. They will killed, because any opposition will be squashed.
But hey, gotta be the graceful losers.



No this is not a fedpost


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (May 14, 2022)

The Ugly One said:


> One of the biggest things Trump had going against him is that his own party wanted him out. I never tire of reminding people that Mueller was appointed by Republicans. This lack of institutional support from his own side had a lot to do with why The Steal happened in 2020. The Democrats would pull some shenanigan or other, and the GOP would just leave Trump to fight it on his own. They didn't even provide a legal team. Some of the absurd rulings GOP-appointed judges made during this period amounted to, "We want to let the Democrats get away with cheating, but somehow not establish precedent saying they're always allowed to cheat." He'll still have this going against him in 2020. Senior Republican leadership still views Trump as a greater threat to their well-being than any Democrat.


Agreed, I keep reminding people that Trump initially ran Democrat but switched to Republican because the Democratic control wanted Hilary to win; she was next in line to continue Obama's/shadow government's plans. I know it sounds conspiratorial, however, Trump must have thrown a wrench in some large plans. Why else would the media go so hard at attempting to suppress Trump? In addition, Twitter is peak media influence and look how they are acting just from being bought by Elon and going private. The later is more significant, imo, because it means they can't have a board filled with cultural diversity that runs perpendicular to traditional American values. I would not be surprised if Twitter is in fact a tool of the Federal government at this point and once again a wrench has been thrown into the mix. Classic Democrat and "Progressive" reaction, freaking out and insisting they did nothing wrong to an extreme degree that makes them look guiltier than before. I can't wait for all the dirty laundry to be brought to light in the purchasing of the company. Like buying a house, an inspection of Twitter's business practices needs to be performed. Knowing Elon, he won't hesitate to put it out there if something is fishy; I honestly don't think he can help it.


----------



## FunPosting101 (May 14, 2022)

I wonder what sorts of cope the doomposters will resort to when the Democrats likely lose the mid-terms. I'm not going to predict the outcome of an election that's still more then a year away(2024)but right now things are not looking good for the democrat party.


----------



## Ly Erg (May 14, 2022)

Invisible Crane said:


> Joe Biden is not over. He's been a way better president than Trump. Go Biden and fuck Trump


Joe biden has been unpopular since the start of his presidency and will either be dead before 2024 or kicked out at 2024.

Fuck Biden, fuck Trump and fuck you for being a disgrace to whatever dignity our country has left.


----------



## Mothra1988 (May 14, 2022)

FunPosting101 said:


> I wonder what sorts of cope the doomposters will resort to when the Democrats likely lose the mid-terms. I'm not going to predict the outcome of an election that's still more then a year away(2024)but right now things are not looking good for the democrat party.



They have no logical answer to this and I keep asking it.  The most they've tried was accusing Trump of supporting secret RINO primary candidates that are secretly against him that will win, which makes no fucking sense.

I mean I think most people agree 2020 was a cluster fuck where some fraud could have occurred due to the fucked up nature of the confluence of events and the establishment was out to get Trump, but the resident retards have exaggerated this to the hyperbolic level of a literal Jewish Legion of Doom in a swamp somewhere that determines who wins and loses all elections.  Overall, their narratives will be badly damaged after the midterms no matter what.

If you want to know the truth about these people, they're influenced by the /pol/ posters who turned against Trump early in his term, starting when he bombed Syria, and it turned out, no, he wasn't some secret Richard Spencer type NatSoc asshole candiate, so it's all lies to begin with.  Some of these same faggots I've argued with admitted they hate democracy and want it gone so it's replaced by a sytem of authoritrainism.  They just want "acceleration" until a collapse, which is a completely retarded thing to want but there's a lot of schizos and virgin assholes with no loved ones in this group who haven't gotten over their edgy nihilist tween phase as adults.  So it doesn't matter if it's Trump, DeSantis or someone else on the ballot, they would say the same shit regardless.


----------



## King Ghidorah (May 14, 2022)

LUNEKO said:


> I personally would say to let Biden run his 2 terms unabated, let the USA accelerate into oblivion and let the rest of the world figure out a new hegemony


accelerationism is the highest tier of faggotry


SwanSwanson said:


> Before Biden was elected it was already well known that he's incomprehensive idiot who sniffs children(for some reason Trump never brought up the sniffing in the debates). With all this how the hell can his reputation be "worse" in 2024?


probably because they'd use it as an excuse to slap him with a phony "defamation" suit


----------



## Save the Loli (May 14, 2022)

Syaoran Li said:


> Except a lot of the loopholes that helped them win 2020 aren't as reliable in 2022 and as Virginia proved last year, they're not as invincible and inevitable as they seem. So it's not just copium,
> 
> Virginia was a blue state and one of the DNC's proudest conquests and then despite all the efforts of Richmond and Northern Virginia, the GOP won anyway and while Youngkin campaigned like a RINO, he's not governing like one.


He won against one of the slimiest swamp critters out there who ran a campaign saying schools had more rights than parents, yet won by only 2% in large part thanks to troon molestations happening in the backyard of suburban RINOs who mostly switched to voting Democrat in 2020. Youngkin of course ran as a "see, I'm not Trump" guy and he's, well, what a moderate Republican used to be. I honestly don't know what he's doing as governor of Virginia, but being against critical race theory and dropping mask/vaxx bullshit is basically just a 2020s Republican acting like all Republicans/moderate Democrats ten years ago would do.


FunPosting101 said:


> I wonder what sorts of cope the doomposters will resort to when the Democrats likely lose the mid-terms. I'm not going to predict the outcome of an election that's still more then a year away(2024)but right now things are not looking good for the democrat party.


Here's my "cope"--Why does it matter when the sockpuppet on the right hand takes over from the sockpuppet on the left hand? That's why it's pointless getting excited about Republicans winning in November, except for some minor gains like being able to shield Americans from the absolute dumbest of Biden's policies. Case in point is how all the House Republicans besides 57 of them decided to vote for 40 billion dollars to Ukraine at a time when our economy is melting down in part because we'd rather have an aggressive proxy war with Russia. Wonder how many people who voted for that were endorsed by Orange Man? 

That's why relying solely on voting Republican and praising Trump isn't going to do anyone any good in the long run. Trump is an immune response to the disease eating away at society today, not the cure.


Mothra88 said:


> They have no logical answer to this and I keep asking it. The most they've tried was accusing Trump of supporting secret RINO primary candidates that are secretly against him that will win, which makes no fucking sense.


Because you won't accept a logical answer that doesn't amount to ORANGE MAN GOOD. Any actual answer just results in you screeching about schizos and incels and Nick Fuentes before hitting the block button like a totally triggered Twitter troon.


----------



## SwanSwanson (May 14, 2022)

King Ghidorah said:


> probably because they'd use it as an excuse to slap him with a phony "defamation" suit


Yet he clowned on Hunter Biden the entire time. I can't believe Trump passed up on such an easy win, I sure wonder why he did such a thing.


----------



## Mothra1988 (May 14, 2022)

King Ghidorah said:


> accelerationism is the highest tier of faggotry


Soon as I hear that word, I automatically assume that person is the biggest autistc loser possible.  By acceleration, you mean you want things to get much worse to the point of system collapse which imples:

1.  Your enemies will win
2.  Everything you claim to be against is enacted.
3.  People around you will suffer or worse.
4.  You will suffer or worse.

To want this, by definition, you do not have a significant other, you do not have children, you do not have family members you care about, you don't have friends you care about.  So who does that leave?  Only smelly autists and miserable assholes who are so despicable they cannot form meaningful relationships.


----------



## FunPosting101 (May 14, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> Here's my "cope"--Why does it matter when the sockpuppet on the right hand takes over from the sockpuppet on the left hand? That's why it's pointless getting excited about Republicans winning in November, except for some minor gains like being able to shield Americans from the absolute dumbest of Biden's policies. Case in point is how all the House Republicans besides 57 of them decided to vote for 40 billion dollars to Ukraine at a time when our economy is melting down in part because we'd rather have an aggressive proxy war with Russia. Wonder how many people who voted for that were endorsed by Orange Man?
> 
> That's why relying solely on voting Republican and praising Trump isn't going to do anyone any good in the long run. Trump is an immune response to the disease eating away at society today, not the cure.


Stop downplaying Biden becoming a literal lame duck. That's a major win, and the fact that one of the few major legislative goals the Dems have been able to accomplish lately is 40 billion dollars for Ukraine when they have nominal control of congress isn't something minor.

Build Back Better failed, Stacking the court never happened, No new Federal Assault Weapons Ban, the Filibuster is still intact, that ridiculous bullshit about putting Republican voters on trial for voting for Trump that the horseface was going on about never amounted to anything, among other assorted fails that I honestly can't remember right now.

Now all of that failure, while the Dems still have nominal control of congress is going to be only increased when the mid-terms flip GOP. Secondly, nobody fucking said(that I'm aware of)that we should only rely on voting for the opposition and praising Trump.

We sure do seem to have some people on here saying that elections don't matter anymore because they are stupid/demoralized enough to think that the Dems getting away with fraud in 2020 means that they will always be able to get away with fraud whenever they need to though; and you know what? That's false.

Feel free to tell us all what you think we should do and how you think we should do it though. I'm sure you have all sorts of realistic ideas that can be implemented and totally aren't another member of the Ted Kaczynski fanclub that endlessly jacks themselves off about how doomed modern civilization is and all the other assorted bullshit.


----------



## Don't Tread on Me (May 14, 2022)

The Dems are probably going to suggest Andy Beshear, the current governor of Kentucky. He's well-liked, he comes across as very down-to-earth, and he's young.


----------



## FunPosting101 (May 14, 2022)

Don't Tread on Me said:


> The Dems are probably going to suggest Andy Beshear, the current governor of Kentucky. He's well-liked, he comes across as very down-to-earth, and he's young.


I find it very unlikely that a Dem who can get elected governor of Kentucky will somehow survive the Democratic primaries.


----------



## Don't Tread on Me (May 14, 2022)

FunPosting101 said:


> I find it very unlikely that a Dem who can get elected governor of Kentucky will somehow survive the Democratic primaries.


You would be surprised. I think Andy would avoid any mud slinging, and I don't think there's enough bad about him for any attacks from the left to stick. Democrat policies are usually popular, the main issue they have is their candidates are rich coastal elite shills. A good old boy from the Heartland has more appeal, and the Dems need to try and hold Wisconsin and Pennsylvania if they want to win.


----------



## FunPosting101 (May 14, 2022)

Don't Tread on Me said:


> You would be surprised. I think Andy would avoid any mud slinging, and I don't think there's enough bad about him for any attacks from the left to stick. Democrat policies are usually popular, the main issue they have is their candidates are rich coastal elite shills. A good old boy from the Heartland has more appeal, and the Dems need to try and hold Wisconsin and Pennsylvania if they want to win.


We'll see I guess, all I know is that Jim Webb never got anywhere in 2016 and this guy sounds like the next Webb. I also don't think that Kamala Harris is going to go down without a fight either. 

Oh and Democrat economic policies are only popular when you don't mention to people how they will inevitably need to be paid for.


----------



## SSj_Ness (May 14, 2022)

Invisible Crane said:


> Joe Biden is not over. He's been a way better president than Trump. Go Biden and fuck Trump


I agree, Trump was boring. There's a certain thrill to being on the brink of a nuclear war.


----------



## Save the Loli (May 14, 2022)

FunPosting101 said:


> Stop downplaying Biden becoming a literal lame duck. That's a major win, and the fact that one of the few major legislative goals the Dems have been able to accomplish lately is 40 billion dollars for Ukraine when they have nominal control of congress isn't something minor.
> 
> Build Back Better failed, Stacking the court never happened, No new Federal Assault Weapons Ban, the Filibuster is still intact, that ridiculous bullshit about putting Republican voters on trial for voting for Trump that the horseface was going on about never amounted to anything, among other assorted fails that I honestly can't remember right now.


Republicans winning is better than Democrats in the same way driving 30 mph headlong into a brick wall is better than driving 100 mph. Like can you point out anything good the Republicans have actually done that isn't blocking abject bullshit from the Democrats? Appointing Federalist Society judges who permitted voter fraud, expanded protections on "gender identity", etc. can only be seen as a win compared to Hillary/Joe appointing slimy critters like Niggername Jackson. Thing is, Democrats play to _win_, Republicans play to either "lose with dignity" (neocons/RINOs) or nowadays they play not to lose. That's not the same as winning.


FunPosting101 said:


> We sure do seem to have some people on here saying that elections don't matter anymore because they are stupid/demoralized enough to think that the Dems getting away with fraud in 2020 means that they will always be able to get away with fraud whenever they need to though; and you know what? That's false.
> 
> Feel free to tell us all what you think we should do and how you think we should do it though. I'm sure you have all sorts of realistic ideas that can be implemented and totally aren't another member of the Ted Kaczynski fanclub that endlessly jacks themselves off about how doomed modern civilization is and all the other assorted bullshit.


Elections have literally never mattered and have always been rigged in favor of the powerful. That's why electoralism is a failed solution and entryism and vanguardism the successful strategy. That's why progressive Democrats these days are full-on communists out to abolish gender, police, families, and borders while their Republican counterparts are lucky to get as "radical" as Tucker Carlson (who is pretty much a centrist from 20 years ago). Overton Window manipulation is a powerful force, and that's why Tucker Carlson is both good and bad since he's bringing Blackrock, the WEF, and the Great Replacement to public attention even if he's controlled opposition to quarantine everyone with those views.


----------



## FunPosting101 (May 14, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> Elections have literally never mattered and have always been rigged in favor of the powerful.


Wrong, and I even showed you why this was wrong in the very post you (selectively) quoted. For fucks sake dude, Roe V Wade is about to go bye-bye and you seriously think you can claim this shit?


----------



## Save the Loli (May 14, 2022)

FunPosting101 said:


> Wrong, and I even showed you why this was wrong in the very post you (selectively) quoted. For fucks sake dude, Roe V Wade is about to go bye-bye and you seriously think you can claim this shit?


Elections don't matter for the same reason changing your driver from one blind retard to another doesn't matter. That's the entire point of what I was saying, because we're still hurtling toward full-on destruction of society and pure misery, we've just switched pace. And hey, maybe some elections are good. Electing Trump in 2016 was in retrospect pretty much straight-up accelerationism since it woke a lot of people up to the slime going on in Washington and set the globalists and WEF down the road to their final plan.

Roe v. Wade being overturned is a joke BTW since you just fucking know they voted to get rid of it because they needed a distraction from the failing economy and their reckless spending on proxy wars so called up their establishment buddy Roberts.


----------



## Mothra1988 (May 14, 2022)

FunPosting101 said:


> Feel free to tell us all what you think we should do and how you think we should do it though. I'm sure you have all sorts of realistic ideas that can be implemented and totally aren't another member of the Ted Kaczynski fanclub that endlessly jacks themselves off about how doomed modern civilization is and all the other assorted bullshit.


Notice how @Save the Loli compeltely dodged this one.  I suggest you keep pressing him on his real sollutions if you want to have a fun time, because he's actually elaborated on them before.


----------



## SwanSwanson (May 14, 2022)

Mothra88 said:


> Soon as I hear that word, I automatically assume that person is the biggest autistc loser possible.  By acceleration, you mean you want things to get much worse to the point of system collapse which imples:
> 
> 1.  Your enemies will win
> 2.  Everything you claim to be against is enacted.
> ...


Yeah but how will voting blue accelerate the collapse of society? As far as everything the democrats seem to have a more achievable vision of the dystopian society they're trying to achieve. After all, what exactly is the ideal state according to the republican party? Removal of all social safety nets and corporate regulation, 7.25 dollar minimum wage, 60 hour work weeks, expelling all brown people from the country. Seems like these goals will breed malcontent, pretty much the only reason this party is liked is the rarely fulfilled promise of lowering taxes.


----------



## SSj_Ness (May 14, 2022)

Tsukasa Kayoda said:


> It also doesn't help RINOs like Ted Cruz talk a big game about ending the dem's cheating streak but then stab Trump in the back when he was down.


Didn't Cruz back him more than most Republicans? He was the only one to suggest a task force to investigate fraud in the election, everyone else just accepted the "loss", IIRC.


----------



## FunPosting101 (May 14, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> Elections don't matter for the same reason changing your driver from one blind retard to another doesn't matter. That's the entire point of what I was saying, because we're still hurtling toward full-on destruction of society and pure misery, we've just switched pace. And hey, maybe some elections are good. Electing Trump in 2016 was in retrospect pretty much straight-up accelerationism since it woke a lot of people up to the slime going on in Washington and set the globalists and WEF down the road to their final plan.


Yeah no, we aren't heading for the full-on destruction of society or whatever other doomer faggotry you want to bitch about. We're at worst headed towards a stagflationary recession due to a blatantly incompetent administration. Such things are ultimately temporary in nature, we've lived through economic hardship before and we'll live through it again in the future.



Save the Loli said:


> Roe v. Wade being overturned is a joke BTW since you just fucking know they voted to get rid of it because they needed a distraction from the failing economy and their reckless spending on proxy wars so called up their establishment buddy Roberts.


Oh bullshit, the fucking SCOTUS is not "in on it" or whatever the fuck else. This is blatant nonsense and you know it, the fact that Roe V Wade is about to go away soon is positive fucking proof that your claim about elections not mattering is simply false.

All that aside, I'm curious, what is your solution to our current problems as you see them? @Mothra88 seems to think you have some wonderful ideas you'd like to share.


----------



## Save the Loli (May 14, 2022)

SwanSwanson said:


> Yeah but how will voting blue accelerate the collapse of society? As far as everything the democrats seem to have a more achievable vision of the dystopian society they're trying to achieve. After all, what exactly is the ideal state according to the republican party? Removal of all social safety nets and corporate regulation, 7.25 dollar minimum wage, 60 hour work weeks, expelling all brown people from the country. Seems like these goals will breed malcontent, pretty much the only reason this party is liked is the rarely fulfilled promise of lowering taxes.


To be fair, the Republicans are slowly being dragged away from all of that (except the brown people part, Republicans love immigrants and brown people) by the fact their old corporate buddies have turned woke and hate them now for not being as hardcore troon/BLM. But plenty of Republicans, including here, still simp for those policies under some belief that once they get rid of the gubmint we'll have a libertarian paradise where they get to be the business owner flogging the leeches like Ayn Rand promised.

The Democrats do dystopia far better, since they promise voters utopia while once you read between the lines realize means you'll have the total freedom to live in the pod, eat bugs, and become a sex slave to the WEF.


FunPosting101 said:


> Yeah no, we aren't heading for the full-on destruction of society or whatever other doomer faggotry you want to bitch about. We're at worst headed towards a stagflationary recession due to a blatantly incompetent administration. Such things are ultimately temporary in nature, we've lived through economic hardship before and we'll live through it again in the future.


Two words--Great Reset. You're too busy fixated on the symptoms (i.e. recession) rather than noticing the actual cause behind it. It's not caused by incompetence, it's caused by evil. This is a typical conservative symptom, like how only in 2020 Republicans noticed there was a thing called "critical race theory" that had taken over society when anyone educated could've understood critical theory was the ideology behind all of that insanity back when it was confined to Tumblr. That's why conservatives keep losing--they lack understanding of societal forces and how they work.


FunPosting101 said:


> Oh bullshit, the fucking SCOTUS is not "in on it" or whatever the fuck else. This is blatant nonsense and you know it, the fact that Roe V Wade is about go away soon is positive fucking proof that your claim about elections not mattering is simply false.


Elections don't matter in the sense of where our society is headed because as I keep telling you, driving 30 mph and 100 mph headlong at a brick wall is not a good choice or option. Abortion doesn't really matter unless you're some crazed culture warrior, which is exactly why Roberts did his usual magic trick for his establishment friends and decided to vote to overturn it.


FunPosting101 said:


> All that aside, I'm curious, what is your solution to our current problems as you see them? @Mothra88 seems to think you have some wonderful ideas you'd like to share.


Strike these people from multiple angles, from protests, strikes, direct action (i.e. what the Canadian truckers did) to infiltrating and subverting their orgs. Eventually it all comes together and you elect enough politicians who actually will do something about the situation.


----------



## Mothra1988 (May 14, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> Strike these people from multiple angles, from protests, strikes, direct action (i.e. what the Canadian truckers did) to infiltrating and subverting their orgs. Eventually it all comes together and you elect enough politicians who actually will do something about the situation.


Nope, you're still dodging.  I want to hear about your preferred political system again, you remember the benevolent authoritarian regime with mock elections where both sides agree with each other?  LMAO.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (May 14, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> I'm gonna doom... I'm gonna DOOM!
> 
> I'm *DOOOOooOOOOMiNnnnNNgGgg!*


----------



## Dom Cruise (May 14, 2022)

I'll tell ya what the Democrats are going to do about it, start a communist revolution after the market completely collapses and install a puppet government with a puppet leader and proceed to put all their political enemies in reeducation camps.

China today is what they want the US to be tomorrow. 

You WILL learn to love the soy, you WILL learn to love to eat the bugs, you WILL learn to love living in the pod and you WILL learn to suck the girldick, or you'll never be seen again.

If you think they're going to allow the 2024 election to occur with even the slightest chance it might be Trump again or any politician not completely under their thumb, you're in for a big surprise, shit's probably going to real fucking crazy, real fast over these next two years.

They've already made their contempt for Democracy clear, why not just keep saying the quiet part loud and remove people's ability to vote entirely?


----------



## Getwhatyou (May 14, 2022)

Surely this is the downfall of Biden. We've got him on the ropes boys.

Don't forget to donate to my patreon to own the libs.

Christ is king


----------



## SwanSwanson (May 14, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> They've already made their contempt for Democracy clear, why not just keep saying the quiet part loud and remove people's ability to vote entirely?


They'll never do that. They need the republican party to act as some sort of Goldstein. Either its neoliberal normalcy or the big bad Republicans.


----------



## Mothra1988 (May 14, 2022)

Getwhatyou said:


> Surely this is the downfall of Biden. We've got him on the ropes boys.
> 
> Don't forget to donate to my patreon to own the libs.
> 
> Christ is king


You forgot the part where you tipped your fedora.


----------



## Getwhatyou (May 14, 2022)

Mothra88 said:


> You forgot the part where you tipped your fedora.


Excuse me? Fedoras are for fags. I'm a staunch america first supporter. We don't have any faggots over here.


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (May 14, 2022)

I am going to cover a few points before I got into this addressing some stuff I have seen posted. 

Your average voter is 65 or older. Not a lot of young people vote. You can ask Bernie about the dependability of the youth vote. The lower you go below 65 the less likely people are too vote. So, there isn't going to be an army of young people looking to vote for anyone. I registered to vote when I was 18 and I voted for Bush in 2004 which was a huge regret that I learned not to beat myself up over because he was going to win anyway with or without my vote. Kerry was a real piece of shit. I imagine nothing would have changed. The US would have still gone through the whole war on terror phase.  Nothing was going to change that. If you are under the age 0f 40 and you ever bothered to vote you are in a minority. Have you ever looked around the polling place when you did vote? What did you see? I am going to say a lot of old people. That's what I saw when I voted. You feel like you are at some place you shouldn't be.  Like you are at senior bingo night or something, it feels a bit weird. Even weirder when you are 18-19 years old. Young people just aren't dependable voters. They sat home twice and watched Bermie lose while bitching about it on Twitter. The young people these days want elections based on who has the most Twitter followers. It's also why you see politicians pander to old people so much and shit on younger people. I have seen all the get out to vote campaigns the Democrats and liberal media did in the past. I remember the vote or die campaign MTV did when Bush ran for his second term. At least I believe it was MTV. I remember going to the polling place and I remember seeing who was there and it wasn't a lot of young people, especially people under 40. 

To all the blackpilled people who seem to think the Democrats will just steal the election from Trump in 2024 I have one question. If the Democrats are just going to steal elections, then why didn't they steal the election in Virginia last year? I don't want to hear any boomer conspiritard shit about how "They let them win an election because reasons" or some other nonsense. Virgina had always been a reliable red state till the 2008 election, and it was West Virginia that would go blue. Turning Virginia blue was a big deal for the Democrats. It was something they put a lot of effort into. They would have done anything they could have to keep Virginia blue. Election rigging is often easier at the state level. They usually use ballot harvesting in local elections and local elections are easier to steal than national elections. That's what they used to steal the election in 2020 and people noticed. Nothing was done about, but nothing is ever done about election theft in the US. Only in a few cases did anything ever happen. Election theft is one of the hardest things to prove. You also only have a few months to investigate something that could take years to investigate. Even then if you find evidence it has to be enough to prove it could have changed the outcome of an election. It's not an easy thing to do. The people who steal the election know this. They know that nothing will ever be done about it and that's why they do it. It's not the first time an election was stolen, and it won't be the last the last. Election theft is pretty much as American as apple pie or anything else. 


Joe Biden is basically done at this point. He wasn't that popular anyway, but he is definitely done now, and the Dems know it. Which is why they are scared to death of the midterms. The party in control of the White House usually loses the house and senate and that has happened for decades now. They are going to lose anyway but it's going to be a huge win for the Republicans as long as they don't do anything stupid. The Dems are afraid of the huge GOP victory. They are currently trying to shift blame away from Joe Biden for all the economic problems in the US by blaming the Russian war in Ukraine and the sanctions placed on Russia. But Russia imports more than it exports, and they only provide 10% of the world's oil supply.  We really don't get anything from Russia. The economic issues are caused by the bad decisions made by Biden and his administration and not by anything involving Russia or it's war in Ukraine. They are also trying to meme Biden into being a war time president with the belief that Americans won't change presidents during a war. But that's with a war the US is directly involved in. The US is not directly involved in the Russian Ukraine war. That's not going to work for the Dems. The other thing that's not going to help them win in the midterms or in 2024 is the abortion issue. Abortion is just a played-out issue, and no one really cares anymore. The only people that seem to care are some fringe groups on the left like feminists. In the pre-Trump GOP voter base, it would have been evangelicals. But even the evangelicals don't care anymore because they went over to the MAGA nationalist populism movement with Trump. Trump never took a hardline stance on abortion. He even stood on stage and said that Planned Parenthood did some positive things. Trump won the 2016 GOP primaries and beat Ted Cruz even in the south where a lot of the evangelicals are. Evangelicals went heavily for Trump in both the primaries, the 2016 and2020 presidential election. So, it's not the huge issue it used to be. There is also the fact that a sizable number of democrats voted for Trump in 2016 and 2020 so even a lot of them don't really care. When people usually vote based on a few concerns and one of them is their financial state and abortion isn't a major concern. 

I believe Trump has a very good chance at winning in 2024. I also believe he will win in the GOP primaries and anyone who runs against him is just wasting their time. The Covid panic is pretty much over now. From what I have heard a lot of states are even getting rid of the mail in ballots. By 2024 there won't be a reason for mail in ballots. One of the reasons why the Democrats lost in Virginia is because of how far they went with the Covid hysteria. Like I said if they were going to steal an election, they would have done it in Virginia. Mail in ballots didn't save them from a loss in Virginia.


----------



## FunPosting101 (May 14, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> Two words--Great Reset. You're too busy fixated on the symptoms (i.e. recession) rather than noticing the actual cause behind it. It's not caused by incompetence, it's caused by evil. This is a typical conservative symptom, like how only in 2020 Republicans noticed there was a thing called "critical race theory" that had taken over society when anyone educated could've understood critical theory was the ideology behind all of that insanity back when it was confined to Tumblr. That's why conservatives keep losing--they lack understanding of societal forces and how they work.


Two words--Tinfoil Hat. The WEF are a bunch of out of touch rich assholes who think they run the world, they do not, and we are seeing their plans; such as they are, gradually fail. The Great Reset they want simply isn't going to happen since nobody actually wants to live that way and they don't actually have the power you think they have to force people to live that way. The public is over the pinko pox and the backlash against what they desire is only beginning.


Save the Loli said:


> Elections don't matter in the sense of where our society is headed because as I keep telling you, driving 30 mph and 100 mph headlong at a brick wall is not a good choice or option. Abortion doesn't really matter unless you're some crazed culture warrior, which is exactly why Roberts did his usual magic trick for his establishment friends and decided to vote to overturn it.


Motherfucker no, I am not letting this go. You said that, and I quote, 

"Roe v. Wade being overturned is a joke BTW since you just fucking know they voted to get rid of it because they needed a distraction from the failing economy and their reckless spending on proxy wars so called up their establishment buddy Roberts" 

That is fucking bullshit and you know it. Roberts wants Roe V Wade preserved in some form, the 5 to 4 decision coming down the pike will have him as one of the dissenters. You are far too obsessed with conspiracy theories and have too little interest in actual reality.


Save the Loli said:


> Strike these people from multiple angles, from protests, strikes, direct action (i.e. what the Canadian truckers did) to infiltrating and subverting their orgs. Eventually it all comes together and you elect enough politicians who actually will do something about the situation.


This is already happening and has been happening for some time. What I'm really interested in though is your response to what @Mothra88 said.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (May 14, 2022)

I doubt they'll run Biden again. He's too unpopular to win the next election, and chances are his health will fail him before he can complete a second term if he somehow does get re-elected.

Call me a tin-foil hatter, but I wouldn't be surprised if the alphabet boys assassinate Biden in a false-flag. They get to almost certainly guarantee that they get whatever Democrat candidate they want in power, as people will vote for them out of pity, and they no longer have to work around having a senile dementia-ridden old man at the helm. 
Plus, they can make the false-flag assassin whatever they want at the time to further their current goals:
The military-industrial complex wants us to escalate the war in Ukraine? Have a Russian pull the trigger.
Israel wants Uncle Sam to get back into the sandbox? Have the assassin be Iranian or Syrian.
Want a final solution to the Republican question? Have a MAGAtard be the culprit.


----------



## Certified_Autist (May 14, 2022)

Unyielding Stupidity said:


> I doubt they'll run Biden again. He's too unpopular to win the next election, and chances are his health will fail him before he can complete a second term if he somehow does get re-elected.
> 
> Call me a tin-foil hatter, but I wouldn't be surprised if the alphabet boys assassinate Biden in a false-flag. They get to almost certainly guarantee that they get whatever Democrat candidate they want in power, as people will vote for them out of pity, and they no longer have to work around having a senile dementia-ridden old man at the helm.
> Plus, they can make the false-flag assassin whatever they want at the time to further their current goals:
> ...



I've thought the exact same thing myself regarding possible false-flag assassination.

Personally I'm still waiting until the halfway point of Biden's presidency, to see if the theories about him stepping down and Kamala taking over turn out to be true. If Kamala serves less than half a term she can still run for two full terms afterward. (not that she would necessarily succeed).

But if they were planning a false flag or a forced step-down they would probably hold off until the halfway point has passed, which would be in January of '23


----------



## Save the Loli (May 14, 2022)

Mothra88 said:


> Nope, you're still dodging.  I want to hear about your preferred political system again, you remember the benevolent authoritarian regime with mock elections where both sides agree with each other?  LMAO.


Care to explain how that's any different than Our Democracy, or at the very least, Our Democracy as it was from the mid-80s to 2016 when Donnie Drumpf put on the brakes for a few seconds? The fact you keep using that as a gotcha is weird. I don't think you can, because it's very clear you've never actually sat down and thought about why things are the way they are and how to fix it and just shout "doomposter" and "schizo" at anyone who does like a Twitter troon shouts "racist" and "transphobe."


Dom Cruise said:


> I'll tell ya what the Democrats are going to do about it, start a communist revolution after the market completely collapses and install a puppet government with a puppet leader and proceed to put all their political enemies in reeducation camps.
> 
> China today is what they want the US to be tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Because it's totally against our national values which is allegiance to the Constitution and expanding access to democracy. They instead have to twist our system to become their technoserfdom, like how letting dead black people vote is AKSHUALLY what the founders intended. Just like how they ran a bunch of articles about how Washington and Jefferson would be down with vaxx mandates and mask mandates ensure freedom. They've actually already done this, since democracy in the US has been pretty much captured by them since the 80s when Reagan (aided by many Democrats) shipped our jobs to China, Clinton signed NAFTA, etc.

Therefore, everyone gets to vote, but vote for THEIR approved candidates. Then we can all argue how Joe Rino (R) is totally going to fix things once he beats Sh'qwanda Demm (D) in the election this November, even though Joe and Sh'qwanda both went to the WEF Young Leaders program or similar group and their policies on important things barely differ except on minor aspects like how Joe doesn't like troons as much as Sh'qwanda does.


FunPosting101 said:


> Two words--Tinfoil Hat. The WEF are a bunch of out of touch rich assholes who think they run the world, they do not, and we are seeing their plans; such as they are, gradually fail. The Great Reset they want simply isn't going to happen since nobody actually wants to live that way and they don't actually have the power you think they have to force people to live that way. The public is over the pinko pox and the backlash against what they desire is only beginning.


Yes, yes, ignore the man behind the curtain, totally ignore that everything has gone their way for the past decade, and totally ignore that technology is changing rapidly enough that it lets these people gain control. Oh, ignore all the leaders from politics to bureaucracy to business who attend WEF meetings (plus Bilderberg and other adjuncts), all the leaders the "WEF Young Leaders" program proudly proclaims they mentored, all the messaging being repeated like "Build Back Better" that shows up from ruling parties in the US, UK, NZ. That sure is a lot of coincidences, but again, you're incapable of seeing the forces at play here. 

They don't need to convince anyone to live that way (although easily could, just like they convinced millions with the scamdemic propaganda, hence the current glorification of city living and bug-eating) when they structure the economy so that your other options are to starve or go to prison for trespassing on the private property (i.e. entire states worth) of some oligarch. And that's the thing--very few Republicans are taking action to make sure they can't structure the economy that way.


FunPosting101 said:


> That is fucking bullshit and you know it. Roberts wants Roe V Wade preserved in some form, the 5 to 4 decision coming down the pike will have him as one of the dissenters. You are far too obsessed with conspiracy theories and have too little interest in actual reality.


Roberts makes the easy scapegoat admittedly. It could just as easily be the Federalist Society goons Trump sent to the court. They're all establishment too. Someone, somewhere, called up the Supreme Court and told them to overturn Roe v. Wade as a distraction from the real issues. Very possibly to get more Democrats to show up at the polls (since these people are control freaks and there's too many pro-Trump candidates running--for them, they want to hit the wall at 100 mph and not 30 mph and want technoserfdom now now now).


----------



## Mothra1988 (May 14, 2022)

Unyielding Stupidity said:


> I doubt they'll run Biden again. He's too unpopular to win the next election, and chances are his health will fail him before he can complete a second term if he somehow does get re-elected.
> 
> Call me a tin-foil hatter, but I wouldn't be surprised if the alphabet boys assassinate Biden in a false-flag. They get to almost certainly guarantee that they get whatever Democrat candidate they want in power, as people will vote for them out of pity, and they no longer have to work around having a senile dementia-ridden old man at the helm.
> Plus, they can make the false-flag assassin whatever they want at the time to further their current goals:
> ...





Certified_Autist said:


> I've thought the exact same thing myself regarding possible false-flag assassination.
> 
> Personally I'm still waiting until the halfway point of Biden's presidency, to see if the theories about him stepping down and Kamala taking over turn out to be true. If Kamala serves less than half a term she can still run for two full terms afterward. (not that she would necessarily succeed).



It won't happen because there's no reason to go that far.   You just have to look at Biden's obvious motivations here.  The only thing, ONLY thing I think Biden really cared about was being listed as a president in the history books.  That's all he wanted.  He has no substance as a politician, he just wanted that acclaim and to have a legacy that is remembered.  He's probably at least half-way cognizant of just how much of a doddering old fool he is at this point despite how many times he's gone into "Get off my grass!" mode when he gets angry while talking.  He's basically a figure head place holder, and I'm sure he knows this unless he is that completely clueless.  

But they won't have to do anything extreme to convince Biden to step down.  Biden will get what he wants, he'll be in the history books and then get a huge round of sympathy from the media about how he stepped down for the good of the country due to some lingering health issues they may not even bother specifying in great detail.  So he'll get to ride off into the sunset as a loved political hero who never lost without a spectacularly embarrassing defeat that would happen if he ran for reelection.  It's win win from Biden's perspective.

A high level political assassination is out of the cards at this point.  They didn't really get away with it with Epstein, and actually assassinating another president would be too much at this point.  The only reason why JFK and RFK could happen is because there was no internet back then.  What would happen after such an event with real time internet access in everyone's hands at all times is the case would get cracked online much like people were able to figure out where random He Will Not Divide Us flags were located with nothing other than video feed.


----------



## FunPosting101 (May 14, 2022)

@Save the Loli


> Roberts makes the easy scapegoat admittedly. It could just as easily be the Federalist Society goons Trump sent to the court. They're all establishment too. Someone, somewhere, called up the Supreme Court and told them to overturn Roe v. Wade as a distraction from the real issues. Very possibly to get more Democrats to show up at the polls (since these people are control freaks and there's too many pro-Trump candidates running--for them, they want to hit the wall at 100 mph and not 30 mph and want technoserfdom now now now).


Dude, take the fucking tinfoil hat off before you post, seriously.


----------



## Save the Loli (May 14, 2022)

Mothra88 said:


> A high level political assassination is out of the cards at this point. They didn't really get away with it with Epstein, and actually assassinating another president would be too much at this point. The only reason why JFK and RFK could happen is because there was no internet back then. What would happen after such an event with real time internet access in everyone's hands at all times is the case would get cracked online much like people were able to figure out where random He Will Not Divide Us flags were located with nothing other than video feed.


I actually agree because too many people would see through it especially after the J6 fraud. They already have easier false flags if they want (more) war with Russia or Iran or want to shut down anyone right of Liz Cheney. I wouldn't be surprised if there's an _attempted_ assassination though which like the January 6 protest gets played up into some insane plot. The FBI is probably grooming the shooter right now.


FunPosting101 said:


> @Save the Loli
> 
> Dude, take the fucking tinfoil hat off before you post, seriously.


You and OP are key instances of why in 20 years you'll either be scrambling to say "Democrats are the real transphobes!" as you munch on your bugsteaks and cheering on Joe Rino (R) for promising to process more soy in America because Americans of all races, genders, and sizes deserve to eat soyburgers more than twice a week.


----------



## gang weeder (May 14, 2022)

FunPosting101 said:


> I wonder what sorts of cope the doomposters will resort to when the Democrats likely lose the mid-terms. I'm not going to predict the outcome of an election that's still more then a year away(2024)but right now things are not looking good for the democrat party.



Mid terms don't matter because Congress, by and large, doesn't matter. Republicans had all 3 branches under Blumpft for 2 years and what did they do? Tax cuts and that was it. Couldn't even repeal Obummercare.


----------



## FunPosting101 (May 14, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> You and OP are key instances of why in 20 years you'll either be scrambling to say "Democrats are the real transphobes!" as you munch on your bugsteaks and cheering on Joe Rino (R) for promising to process more soy in America because Americans of all races, genders, and sizes deserve to eat soyburgers more than twice a week.


Yeah no, this is just more blackpilled pant-pissing. The capital T "They" are fucking up bad, and whatever control you think they have over matters no longer makes any sense at this point. This isn't 2020, Biden isn't popular, the WEF economic agenda has no support and will not be implemented regardless of what you claim to the contrary and the party of globalism in the USA is about to suffer some very serious electoral setbacks.


----------



## Mothra1988 (May 14, 2022)

@Save the Loli #113


> Someone, somewhere, called up the Supreme Court and told them to overturn Roe v. Wade as a distraction from the real issues.


Yeah, it was this guy!:




Please explain more from your manifesto.  I want to know all the secrets including how the lizard people keep stealing your waifu pillow and keep putting your keys inside your refrigerator.


----------



## Save the Loli (May 14, 2022)

Mothra88 said:


> @Save the Loli #113
> 
> Yeah, it was this guy!:
> 
> ...


It's funny you accept government involvement in the assassinations of Epstein, RFK, and JFK but don't accept "coincidences" can happen with something like this. Probably related to how conservatives are so desperate for anything but a W that they slavishly follow Orange Man (just because he was the first person to actually promise anything for them) and think Elon Musk buying Twitter will save Western civilization. Just the other side of the coin from the liberals on Twitter.

Is this you, BTW? Pretty sure you've argued that Trump giving billions to Israel and trying to start wars with Iran and Syria is actually a good thing. I agree wholeheartedly that Trump did a lot and was a great president for Israel's interests.


----------



## Tsukasa Kayoda (May 14, 2022)

FunPosting101 said:


> Yeah no, this is just more blackpilled pant-pissing. The capital T "They" are fucking up bad, and whatever control you think they have over matters no longer makes any sense at this point. This isn't 2020, Biden isn't popular, the WEF economic agenda has no support and will not be implemented regardless of what you claim to the contrary and the party of globalism in the USA is about to suffer some very serious electoral setbacks.





FunPosting101 said:


> Two words--Tinfoil Hat. The WEF are a bunch of out of touch rich assholes who think they run the world, they do not, and we are seeing their plans; such as they are, gradually fail. The Great Reset they want simply isn't going to happen since nobody actually wants to live that way and they don't actually have the power you think they have to force people to live that way. The public is over the pinko pox and the backlash against what they desire is only beginning.


Even if everyone in the world said no to the WEF, the people with the military at their disposal are going to win. That is the main reason ANY sort of pushback against the WEF and their goons will fail. Sure the US has tons of guns, but when the Dems press the "Kill-the-economy button" and enact their new order, you can bet drone-strikes and missiles will be used. 
I think the thing people do not get is that once the mask is off they will use terror, murder, and force to press you into their New World Order. 
The literal only thing now that could possibly stop the WEF from winning is nuclear destruction.


----------



## Mothra1988 (May 14, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> It's funny you accept government involvement in the assassinations of Epstein, RFK, and JFK but don't accept "coincidences" can happen with something like this. Probably related to how conservatives are so desperate for anything but a W that they slavishly follow Orange Man (just because he was the first person to actually promise anything for them) and think Elon Musk buying Twitter will save Western civilization. Just the other side of the coin from the liberals on Twitter.
> 
> Is this you, BTW? Pretty sure you've argued that Trump giving billions to Israel and trying to start wars with Iran and Syria is actually a good thing. I agree wholeheartedly that Trump did a lot and was a great president for Israel's interests.
> View attachment 3283640


Imagine announcing your favorite hentai genre (especially that one lol) in your user title and then throwing a pants shitting hissy fit for seven pages because someone refuses to engage your childish schizoid conspiracy rants you try to pass off as political takes.  lol


----------



## FunPosting101 (May 14, 2022)

Tsukasa Kayoda said:


> Even if everyone in the world said no to the WEF, the people with the military at their disposal are going to win. That is the main reason ANY sort of pushback against the WEF and their goons will fail. Sure the US has tons of guns, but when the Dems press the "Kill-the-economy button" and enact their new order, you can bet drone-strikes and missiles will be used.
> I think the thing people do not get is that once the mask is off they will use terror, murder, and force to press you into their New World Order.
> The literal only thing now that could possibly stop the WEF from winning is nuclear destruction.


Drones and Missile strikes cannot enforce laws or control people. They can only destroy things and lives. Killing people for opposing them will only make the rest of the population either actively or inactively work against them.

If the WEF or whoever try to force their agenda on this country, the result will be The Troubles 2: Burger Boogaloo.


----------



## Save the Loli (May 14, 2022)

Tsukasa Kayoda said:


> Even if everyone in the world said no to the WEF, the people with the military at their disposal are going to win. That is the main reason ANY sort of pushback against the WEF and their goons will fail. Sure the US has tons of guns, but when the Dems press the "Kill-the-economy button" and enact their new order, you can bet drone-strikes and missiles will be used.
> I think the thing people do not get is that once the mask is off they will use terror, murder, and force to press you into their New World Order.
> The literal only thing now that could possibly stop the WEF from winning is nuclear destruction.


If we seriously tried stopping them and stood a real chance at it, we'd probably have World War III/American Civil War II, but it isn't unwinnable like you say. But that's another topic though. It's also possible that globohomo can be defeated peacefully, probably by (figuratively) decapitating it in its American stronghold, but not at the rate we're going since electing normie Republicans is at best slowing down the inevitable.


Mothra88 said:


> Imagine announcing your favorite hentai genre (especially that one lol) in your user title and then throwing a literal pants shitting hissy fit for seven pages because someone refuses to engage your childish schizoid conspiracy rants you try to pass off as political takes.  lol


This is the 2nd or 3rd post in this thread alone you've made that consists of nothing but randomly screeching and projection aimed at me. Maybe you should be like me and have some reasonable discussion about the Republicans and Democrats.


----------



## Mothra1988 (May 14, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> If we seriously tried stopping them and stood a real chance at it, we'd probably have World War III/American Civil War II, but it isn't unwinnable like you say. But that's another topic though. It's also possible that globohomo can be defeated peacefully, probably by (figuratively) decapitating it in its American stronghold, but not at the rate we're going since electing normie Republicans is at best slowing down the inevitable.
> 
> This is the 2nd or 3rd post in this thread alone you've made that consists of nothing but randomly screeching and projection aimed at me. Maybe you should be like me and have some reasonable discussion about the Republicans and Democrats.


Yeah, I'm sure me making fun of your faggotry when you start crying I won't respond to your dumb as shit takes when you mysteriously always show up in my threads is my fault.  Holy shit, you even brought up I had you on ignore for a while which you wouldn't know unless you were literally stalking my account.

But congratulations, I thought maybe the latest /pol/ shooter could be you, but I guess I'll have to wait until next week for that.  Then I get to find out what non-white race you are.  Looking forward to it.  I'll make sure to make some popcorn when I watch the news that day.


----------



## Tsukasa Kayoda (May 14, 2022)

Mothra88 said:


> But congratulations, I thought maybe the latest /pol/ shooter could be you, but I guess I'll have to wait until next week for that.  Then I get to find out what non-white race you are.  Looking forward to it.  I'll make sure to make some popcorn when I watch the news that day.


Loli can't be the next /pol/ shooter.  He isn't a fed


----------



## The Ugly One (May 14, 2022)

SwanSwanson said:


> Yeah but how will voting blue accelerate the collapse of society? As far as everything the democrats seem to have a more achievable vision of the dystopian society they're trying to achieve. After all, what exactly is the ideal state according to the republican party? Removal of all social safety nets and corporate regulation, 7.25 dollar minimum wage, 60 hour work weeks,* expelling all brown people from the country*. Seems like these goals will breed malcontent, pretty much the only reason this party is liked is the rarely fulfilled promise of lowering taxes.



lmao at thinking the GOP is going to create a white society.


----------

